# Schwedenplaner 2015



## loete1970 (25. November 2014)

Moin Zusammen!

Da sich das Jahr 2014 in der Endphase befindet, möchte ich den Schwedenplaner für das nächste Jahr eröffnen. Ein Großteil hat sicher bereits den Schweden-Tripp für 2015 fixiert.

Welche Ziele habt Ihr ausgewählt?

Wir werden wieder mit unserer üblichen Familien-Kombo zum zweiten Mal den Östra Silen in Värmland im Juni besuchen und dort den Hechten und Barschen auf den Pelz rücken!

Viele Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## gehawe (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Die ersten 3 Augustwochen geht es in die Region Eksjö. Angeln am Solgen, Skedesjön, Nömmen (wenn Olli mitmacht). ... und vielleicht am Bellen, da hatte Thomas doch dieses Jahr diese riesige Hechtdame gefangen! Da muss ich nochmal hin!!!:q

 Und davor große Köder kaufen!#6

 Wir freuen uns schon.

 Gerhard


----------



## steel0256 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo 
 fahre Ende Juni an den See Saljen  südöstlich von Vetlanda,war jemand schon mal dort und kann davon berichten.

 Schön Gruß 
 Norbert


----------



## litzbarski (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo,

ich fahr in der ersten Juniwoche wieder an den Kalvsjön (Männerurlaub) und dann Mitte Juli eine Woche an den Östra Silen und eine Woche an den Melan Färgen (Familienurlaub). Mal sehen was da so geht ...:vik:

Andre


----------



## Torskkongen (25. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Im Feb rund im Helsingör :vik:


----------



## gehawe (26. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Steel0256: Da war ich noch nicht, aber die Gegend kenne ich. Ich sage nur Bengtssons (!) ... ach ja, und die Cartbahn (frag mal Olli). Speedway ist auch super. Wir sind fast zur gleichen Zeit in der Gegend.


----------



## Chr1ng (26. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,

fahren zu viert Ende September an den Åsnen. Unser Haus heißt Fålaboda und ist in Tingsryd. Kann vllt. einer was zur Lage sagen? Ich freue mich aufjedenfall jetzt schon wieder ein Schneekönig! :m


----------



## loete1970 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Schickes Dingen und nur positive Bewertungen! Da ich am Asnen noch nicht war, kann ich leider nichts zur Lage mitteilen.


----------



## loete1970 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



litzbarski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahr in der ersten Juniwoche wieder an den Kalvsjön (Männerurlaub) und dann Mitte Juli eine Woche an den Östra Silen und eine Woche an den Melan Färgen (Familienurlaub). Mal sehen was da so geht ...:vik:
> 
> Andre



Respekt, 3 Wochen Schweden....


----------



## Schwedenangler (26. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Na Jung´s , man merkt schon , das Winterloch muss gefüllt werden  !
Na dann will ich mich mal einreihen .
Im Mai geht´s mit der Männerrunde für 10 Tage an den Asnen und Ende August / Anfang September nochmals für drei Wochen mit meiner Frau an den selbigen See |supergri .
Nach dem super Urlaub in diesem Jahr ist die Vorfreude auf´s kommende Jahr grenzenlos #6 !

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Unsere Schwedenplanung 2015 ist fast abgeschlossen. Hier die vorläufigen Ergebnisse:

Im Mai geht es vom für eine Woche nach Eksjö an den Nömmen....und dazu habe ich meinen Kegelclub überreden können.....!:vik:

Im Sommer geht es dann im August mit Arnichris und unseren Damen die erste Woche an das Haus 7072 

http://www.angelreisen-k-n.de/travel/Schweden/Vaestergoetland.html

Preis ist super gut und wir können sowohl im Bodasjon als auch im Gravlangen angeln sowie an einem Lachsfluss. Des Weiteren sind es nur 45 km bis Göteborg.

Die zweite Woche danach ziehen wir dann um in dieses Haus:

http://www.interchalet.de/detail.cfm?object_code=BLE140&bquick=true

In der Region war ich früher oft und man kann dort gut Tagesausflüge nach Kristianstad und Karlshamm unternehmen. Ein Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass wir dann auf dem Rückweg nur 1:15 h bis zur Öresundbrücke fahren müssen.

Zu Jahresausklang ist dieser Haus in der Planung:

https://www.eurorelais.de/ferienhaus/schweden/sudschweden/bor/1509254.html?persons=2


Wieder mit Arnichris und den Damen ein bisschen Weihnachten feiern und Eisangeln.....!

Vielleicht passt ja noch eine Woche irgendwo rein.......!#c#c

P.S. Am Saljen war ich schon einmal!


----------



## Chr1ng (28. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Na Jung´s , man merkt schon , das Winterloch muss gefüllt werden  !
> Na dann will ich mich mal einreihen .
> Im Mai geht´s mit der Männerrunde für 10 Tage an den Asnen und Ende August / Anfang September nochmals für drei Wochen mit meiner Frau an den selbigen See |supergri .
> Nach dem super Urlaub in diesem Jahr ist die Vorfreude auf´s kommende Jahr grenzenlos #6 !
> ...



Wir sind zum ersten mal am Asnen, hast du Erfahrung damit wie es im südlichen Teil des See's aussieht? 
Sind in diesem Haus untergebracht.. Habe mal gelesen das man eher im nördlicheren Teil des See's fängt!? Kann man vor Ort eine Tiefenkarte kaufen?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## arnichris (28. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo liebe Foris 

Ähm... zu Ollis (Muhkuh2000) - Ausführungen kann ich nur noch hinzufügen, dass ich ihm von 23.05. bis 06.06.2015 "untreu" bin. Es geht nach Hova an den Skagern. Bin mal gespannt, da dieser See etwas größer ist als die, die ich bisher in Schweden befischt habe (höre mir aber gern Tipps und Tricks hierfür an).

An den Skagern fahren wir mit 7 Leuten und Hund (davon 2 1/2 Angler, wobei der "Halbe" in Form meiner Freundin nicht unterschätzt werden darf, was Größe der Fänge angeht). 
Sind bis auf meine Freundin und mich sozusagen Schweden-Neulinge. Bin ja schonmal gespannt was die zu Schweden sagen und wie es ihnen gefällt.

P.S.: Olli was machst du denn Silvester ?


----------



## arcidosso (28. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Chr1ng,  
ich kenne das Haus, es ist wirklich toll. Direkt vor dem Haus ist das Fischen weniger toll, es ist ziemlich flach. Da der Asnen insgesamt flach ist, d.h. 3/4m, weißt Du, wie es vor deinem Haus aussieht. Schau auf die Karte, fahre ( ...mit dem Boot) ein bischen nordwärts und dann nach rechts Richtung südliche Sirkönbrücke. Durch diese hindurch, dann in Richtung Norden und Du hast die offene Wasserfläche. Hört sich weiter an, als es ist ( ca.500m ). Dann hast Du tiefe Stellen und einen Hotspot nach dem anderen. 
Petri Heil !#h


----------



## Chr1ng (28. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hey Arcidosso,
danke für deine Antwort! Wenn ich allerdings bei Google Earth den Weg über den See vom Haus zur Sirkönbrücke abstecke, komme ich auf 4,7 km! Habe ich da irgendwas falsch?


----------



## arcidosso (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Chr1ng,

na gut, von mir etwas optimistisch ausgerechnet. Denoch für euch ein notwendige Strecke. Ihe fahrt dabei durch ein tolles Becken. Wenn Du die Karte neben dir liegen hast, wie folgt: fahre Richtung Norden und dort wo Du fast 90 Grad ostwärts zur Brücke fahren müsstest, hast Du schon einen Hotspot, der zwischen 4-6m tief ist. Zander und Hechte stehen dort immer. Grösse zwischen 30-100cm, je nach Glück.
Köder: Wobbler aller Art, Blinker
Equipment: grosser gummierter Kescher, Echolot.
Ich selbst werde die ersten beiden Juniwochen und Anfang September vor Ort sein. 
Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung. Die anderen Beiträge anderer Asnenfreunde beantworten auch fast alle Fragen. 
Gruß aus GE, arcidosso


----------



## Gärtner 70 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen , wie ich sehe sind hier gestandene Schwedenfahrer am schreiben . Ich möchte nächstes Jahr das erste Mal mit meiner Familie nach Schweden . Bin die letzten Jahre immer in Dänemark gewesen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Hinweise geben ?
Komme aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und mit dem angeln gut vertraut. Ich möchte gerne angeln und brauche für die Familie etwas Kultur usw.
Könnt ihr mir helfen ? 
Grüsse Gärtner


----------



## Chr1ng (30. November 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Bei so nem riesen See kann man solche Angaben natürlich sehr sehr gut gebrauchen. #6
Du meinst mit deiner Wegbeschreibung bestimmt das Becken westlich von Västerbotrop oder? 
Echolot, Kescher usw. ist alles vom letzten Schweden Urlaub vorhanden. 
Erfolgschancen eher beim Schleppen oder beim Blinkern? Letztes Jahr haben wir nämlich ausschließlich durchs schleppen unsere Hechte und Zander gefangen. 
An welchem Teil des See`s hast du denn dein Häuschen wenn ich Fragen darf?


----------



## loete1970 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Gärtner 70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , wie ich sehe sind hier gestandene Schwedenfahrer am schreiben . Ich möchte nächstes Jahr das erste Mal mit meiner Familie nach Schweden . Bin die letzten Jahre immer in Dänemark gewesen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Hinweise geben ?
> Komme aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und mit dem angeln gut vertraut. Ich möchte gerne angeln und brauche für die Familie etwas Kultur usw.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen ?
> Grüsse Gärtner



Moin,

kulturtechnisch kann ich gar nix sagen, da wir nur zum angeln in Schweden sind. Ich persönlich finde aber die Region Värmland und die Schärenküste landschaftlich toll. Ich denke, dass Smaland daher für Dich interessant wäre.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Gärtner 70,
wenn die Familie neben der Angelei auch etwas Kultur haben möchte, denke ich immer zuerst an zwei schwedische Gebiete.
Unf falls in Deinem Namen das Geburtsjahr mit angedeutet ist, sind sicher halbwüchsige Kinder dabei, dann 1. die Gegend um Jönköping und damit:
Technikmuseum Husquarna, Streichholzmuseum in Jönköping, Zuckerstadt Gränna, Hight Corporal, Astrit Lindgreen Welt in Vimmerby, Insel Visingsö u.u.  und zum 2. die Gegend im Glasreich und damit mehr als 20 Glashütten, einen Elchpark Grönasens, die gesamte Insel Öland (Mühlen, Burgen, Trollwald) und eigentlich gehört zur Aufzählung noch eine Möglichkeit für Aktivurlauber dazu: Dalsland/Nordmark mit herrlichen Kanustrecken und der Möglichkeit Draisine zu fahren und nebenbei auch 3500 Jahre alte Felszeinungen z.B. in Tanumshede zu besichtigen. Angeln geht überall; wichtig allein ein Boot am See. Berichte mal was es geworden ist.
Schwefi


----------



## thomas39 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Gemeinde!

Kennt jemand von euch den Svensbysjön und war dort schon angeln? Der liegt neben den Östra Silenin dem ich dieses Jahr gut Hecht geangelt habe.:vik:


Mfg


Thomas


----------



## arcidosso (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Bei so nem riesen See kann man solche Angaben natürlich sehr sehr gut gebrauchen. #6
> Du meinst mit deiner Wegbeschreibung bestimmt das Becken westlich von Västerbotrop oder?
> Echolot, Kescher usw. ist alles vom letzten Schweden Urlaub vorhanden.
> Erfolgschancen eher beim Schleppen oder beim Blinkern? Letztes Jahr haben wir nämlich ausschließlich durchs schleppen unsere Hechte und Zander gefangen.
> An welchem Teil des See`s hast du denn dein Häuschen wenn ich Fragen darf?



Hej Chr1ng,

fangen wir mit den Fragen an. Das Ostbecken, das ich meine, ist ostwärts von Klacklingen. Ziemlich freie Wasserfläche, absolut windanfällig, aber auch absolut fängig. Bei beginnendem Wind oder schon sichtbarem Regen sollte man schnellsten "unter" Land kommen, viel Zeit bleibt nicht. Ich fahre oftmals allein in einem Linder-Boot,dieses habe ich dann mit Steinen befüllt, um einigermaßen steuern zu können. 
Meine Hütte ( angemietet ) befindet sich auf der Insel Sirkön. Ich befische die Westseite von Sirkön bis zum Becken in Torne. Die Strecke ist mehr als ausreichend.
Ich schleppe mit Wobblern und blinker die Schilfbereiche ab.  
Einen Wobbler-Favoriten habe ich nicht. Es ist immer der, der im Augenblick fängt. Mal Rapala, mal Nils- Master, mal Abu. 
Eines ist für mich auffällig, ich habe noch niemals auf einen Zalt- Wobbler gefangen. In den letzten Jahren setze ich mehr auf Köderfische. Ob geschleppt oder unter der Pose, es funktioniert. Abends am Schilfrand kleines Fischchen ( Rotauge/Ukelei) unter einer Pose auf 1,5m, schon kommt der Aal. Der Beste/Schwerste hatte 2,125 kg ( keine Anglergramm, sondern Eichgewichte). Nicht schlecht, oder ? Ich fische gern unter der Pose..., Motor aus und endlich Ruhe. Man hört sogar Vögel zwitschern ( Ironie).
Was für mich auffällig ist bzw. war, ist, dass das Fischen in der Frühe wenig Erfolg brachte. Es ging tatsächlich meistens so ab 1100h los, dann allerdings bis in den späten Abend. D.h.nicht, dass ich ein Beiboot für meine Fänge benötigte. Es war immer in Ordnung und dass bei selektiver Entnahme. Durch das Schreiben kommt meine sentimentale  Erinnerung zu stark durch, deswegen Ende für heute. 
Viele Grüße aus GE


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@ Chr1ng

Hab jetzt mal ein wenig Zeit um dir zu antworten , 
wie einige meiner Vorredner schon richtig gesagt haben ist der südliche Teil in dem sich auch dein Haus befindet nicht sehr fangträchtig. Du musst schon in Richtung Norden fahren um zu den besseren Fanggründen zu gelangen . 
Entweder du bewegst dich auf dem westlichen Seeteil deutlich oberhalb von Getnö Gard bishin zur Brücke von Torne oder aber du fährst unter der Sirkönbrücke durch in den östlichen oder nördlichen Seeteil .
Ich denke , den Aufwand musst du schon betreiben um eine erfolgreiche Fischwaid zu haben.
Wir sind eher faule Angler |rotwerden und daher ist das Schleppen unsere favorisierte Methode . Beim Werfen haben wir nur sehr bescheidenen Erfolg . Was wohl auch gut geht ist das Vertikalfischen . Hier habe ich schon mit einigen Anglern gesprochen die gute Fänge damit erzielen. Im letzten September hat ein Hausnachbar einen Zander von über 90cm dabei gefangen.
Wir sind halt beim Schleppen sehr erfolgreich und können uns daher nicht beklagen.
Wir haben ein Haus auf Sirkön aber zur Ostseite hin . Unser Hauptfanggebiet liegt zwischen der Sirkönbrücke im Süden und Kalvsvik im Norden . Auch der Bereich um Harö im Osten ist nicht schlecht. Den ein oder anderen Tag sind wir auch auf der Westseite zwischen Sirkön-Hulevik und Torne unterwegs. 
Weiter unten im Süden haben alle unsere Versuche bis jetzt zu keinen zählbaren Erfolgen geführt.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Lommel (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



			
				Schwedenangler; Beim Werfen haben wir nur sehr bescheidenen Erfolg [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch daran liegen könnte, das du in 14 Tagen nur zweimal geworfen hast. Du fauler Prinz :g


----------



## bennyhill (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Schade das sich dieser schöne Trööt wieder mal zum x-ten Asnen Trööt entwickelt, in dem fast ausschließlich Asnen-Kleinigkeiten bis hin zu Google Maps Vermessungen und Anfahrtsbeschreibungen zu den Fischgründen diskutiert werden...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Finde ich auch blöd!|splat: Lasst uns lieber bis in kleinste Detail über den Nömmen sprechen.....! :vik::q


----------



## arcidosso (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Schade das sich dieser schöne Trööt wieder mal zum x-ten Asnen Trööt entwickelt, in dem fast ausschließlich Asnen-Kleinigkeiten bis hin zu Google Maps Vermessungen und Anfahrtsbeschreibungen zu den Fischgründen diskutiert werden...



Guten Morgen, bennyhill,

wenn Du die Asnenberichte nicht magst, dann ist das eben so. Andere sehen das mit anderen Augen. Ansonsten einfach überlesen. 
Wenn  man en detail schreibt, dann ist dies auch eine Art der Vorfreude für  Leser und Nachbetrachtung einschl. stiller Erinnerung für den Verfasser.  
Ich persönlich gebe gern meine Erfahrungswerte weiter.
Übrigens, wenn man schreibt , ... bin 2015 am xy-sjön, das hilft auch nicht viel weiter.
Einer der Schreiber schrieb hier, wir müssen hier die Zeit bis zur neuen Saison überbrücken. So, sehe ich das auch.
Lesen, schmunzeln, sich etwas merken oder einfach vergessen,
mehr steht nicht hinter dieser Idee.

God jul  #6


----------



## bennyhill (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, bennyhill,
> 
> wenn Du die Asnenberichte nicht magst, dann ist das eben so. Andere sehen das mit anderen Augen. Ansonsten einfach überlesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## loete1970 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

so, und jetzt alle wieder lieb haben...

*@ thomas39*: Da wir ja im Juni am Östra Silen sind, möchten wir im Svensbysjön mal angeln, wenn wir ein Boot bekommen. Dort soll es große Barsche und schöne Hechte geben!


----------



## Schwedenangler (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Sorry das ich nicht im " richtigen Thread " über den Asnen geschrieben habe  #d  .  Wird nicht wieder vorkommen !!!
Da halt ich lieber meinen Mund  !

Gruß


----------



## Chr1ng (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hui, Sorry das ich ein paar Fragen zum Asnen gestellt habe.. #c 

@Schwedenangel und @ arcidosso

Danke trotzdem für eure netten Antworten. Falls es ok ist, wende ich mich bei Fragen nochmal per PN an euch!?


----------



## arnichris (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Meine Güte ist das hier ein Kindergarten. Hätten nicht einige Profilbilder älterer Personen unter ihren Nicknamen könnte man glatt meinen man wäre hier im Kindergarten-Board...

Lasst die Leute halt auch mal in nem vermeintlich "falschen Thread" schreiben. Ich persönlich hab auch nicht die Zeit vor jedem Post durch die Suchfunktion zu checken, ob es vllt. noch einen geeigneteren Thread für meinen Post gibt.

Auf der anderen Seite dürften manche hier auch ein bisschen kritikfähiger sein. Von Erwachsenen erwarte ich persönlich eigentlich schon dass man da auch mal drüber steht und nicht einfach schreibt "dann schreib ich zukünftig halt gar nichts mehr".

Also ich persönlich bin froh dass ich mich hier im Anglerboard angemeldet habe, schon allein weil ich einen echt tollen Freund samt Partnerin kennen gelernt habe (Muhkuh2000) und trotz mehr als 600 km Entfernung verbindet uns eine enge Freundschaft. Wir waren jetzt schon öfters in Schweden und ich lese auch sehr gerne die Berichte und Fragen über Schweden und versuch die auch ab und zu nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten. 
Vielen Fragen aber weiche ich aus o.g. Gründen gerne aus, weil mich manche Antworten darauf einfach langweilen und ich es müßig bin über Themen wie Catch and Release, richtiger Thread, Suchfunktion  und dergleichen zu diskutieren.

Für alle denen der Thread ned passt - verschiebt ihn wohin ihr wollt ;-)


----------



## loete1970 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Also ich freue mich jetzt bereits wahnsinnig auf unseren nächsten Schweden-Trip, tolle Berichte der Member und mehr Besinnlichkeit - ist doch schließlich bald Weihnachten...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Genau!#6

Wieder zum Thema zurück! Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage:
War eigentlich jemand von Euch schon mal über Weihnachten bzw. Silvester in Schweden Region Smaland? Spielen ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken, dies als 4. Schwedenwoche im nächsten Jahr zu planen. Weihnachten in einer schönen Hütte mit Glühwein und Eisangeln, hört sich doch eigentlich gut an, oder?!? Kommt man dort wohl ohne Schneeketten zurecht oder liegt da zu der Zeit auch noch nicht meterhoch der Schnee?


----------



## loete1970 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Das kann aber "rattenkalt" werden! Das Pimpelfiske wird in Schweden allerdings sehr groß geschrieben. Und der Schnee kann sich schon Meterhoch türmen.


----------



## arcidosso (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Also, ohne "SUV" keine Empfehlung. Die Hauptstraßen sind in Ordnung, auch ohne Schneekarten befahren. Schneefall aufgrund der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit wahrscheinlich. Das heißt, von einem Waldgrundstück am See kommt man schlecht wieder weg. Also, ausser den Carbonruten auch zwei große Schneeschaufeln mitnehmen. Eisfischen auf offener Fläche ? Habe ich noch nie praktiziert und hätte ich auch ein bisschen "Düse". Im Film " Das verrückte Paar" (?) sah das toll aus. 
Was mich von einem erneuten Weihnachstörn abhalten würde, sind die enorm hohen Mietpreise. Das kann ich nicht mithalten. Ich habe das einmal in Stockholm gemacht, ein anderes Mal in einer Hütte,  davon muss ich zehren. 
Ansonsten, Hütte, warm, Glühwein, draussen Eis,Schnee und absolut Ruhe, das hat schon was ... 

God Jul     #:


----------



## Bronni (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Schwedenfans,

  wir fahren im nächsten Jahr Mai/Juni erstmalig an die Schären bei Bjulebo. Wie immer, haben wir ein Haus plus Boot/Motor für 14 Tage gemietet. Bin schon sehr gespannt, da wir diese Ecke von Schweden noch überhaupt nicht kennen. Nach den Bildern zu urteilen, muss es dort wunderschön sein. Nach unserer Rückkehr werde ich jeden Fall berichten.


Bis dann, Detlef


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vielen Dank für Dich schnellen Infos. Hmmm, das meine Audi Avant in der Sportausführung nicht unbedingt geeignet ist, war mir schon klar. Wenn ich allerdings für den Urlaub noch ein SUV kaufen muss, schlägt das natürlich wirklich auf den Urlaubspreis....! :q Aber wie Ihr es beschreibt.....Ruhe, Schnee, Lagerfeuer, Eisangeln und Glühwein....!!! Hätte was!


----------



## Connaught (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Also, ohne "SUV" keine Empfehlung. Die Hauptstraßen sind in Ordnung, auch ohne Schneekarten befahren. Schneefall aufgrund der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit wahrscheinlich. Das heißt, von einem Waldgrundstück am See kommt man schlecht wieder weg.



...also, um mal kurz aus der Realität zu berichten. Småland ist nicht die Arktis:q

Weihnachten+Silvester 2013 gab's weder Schnee noch Eis. In diesem Jahre sieht es ebenfalls danach aus.

Die Straßen, auch kleinere, werden hier verdammt schnell geräumt. Auch auf dem Lande! Ein normaler Pkw mit guten Winterreifen, bzw. Spike Reifen ist völlig ausreichend. 

Um allerdings eine Garantie für Eis und Schnee zu haben, muss man schon bis auf Höhe Malung/Sälen fahren. Da es in Småland aber Ferienhäuser wie Sand am Meer gibt, kann man zumindest kurzfristig planen....

simma lugnt!
Connaught


----------



## arcidosso (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej,

das kam falsch rüber. Ich meine nicht die sog. Hauptstraßen, da ist die Anfahrt unproblematisch. Das  gilt allerdings nicht für  die Nebenwege einschl. Waldwege. Dort hatte ich mit meinen V70 ( kein Allrad) durchaus Probleme. Schnee ist in Smaland durchaus ein Glücksspiel. Wenn er dort liegt, was der Wintereisende hofft, dann durchaus mächtig und wunderschön anzusehen. Das alles bei bis zu -10 Grad, ich denke, da bleibt die Rute ebenfalls im Haus. 
Trotzdem, ich würde schon gerne wieder dorthin fahren. Bis zum Mai 2015 ist noch lange hin. Dann aber garantiert ohne Schnee und ohne Eisangeln. 
Gruß aus GE


----------



## Südschwedenfan (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ich bin schon des öfteren vom zweiten Weihnachtstag bis zum 5/6 Januar in Südschweden (västergötland) gewesen.
Vom absoluten Winter mit -20°, 70cm. Eisdecke und Sonnenschein, bis zu + 15°, Regen und Matsch war alles dabei.

Der Rekord beim Eisangeln, waren 105 Barsche von 10°° bis 12°° Uhr. Muss aber sagen, dass Eisangeln nicht so mein Ding ist.!

Ein Freund hat ein Haus in Nordschweden( Backe ), das liegt ca. 800 Km. höher. (auf der Höhe von Trondheim)
Wir sind anfang Mai mit ein paar Leuten zu meinem Haus gefahren und er ist einen Tag später zu seinem Haus weitergefahren.
Wir haben ihn im T-Shirt bei +20° verabschiedet und er meldete bei seiner Ankunft -16° und 70cm. Schnee.!!

Um die Weihnachtszeit kann man so etwas nicht planen, ist von Jahr zu Jahr verschieden, jedenfalls im Süden und ist mit dem Winter in Norddeutschland vergleichbar.

Wenn es so ist wie auf den Bildern (Haus und Steg)
dann passt es ja, es gibt aber keine Garantie.


----------



## StevenHamburg (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo,
Wir sind vom 16.5 bis zum 30.5 in Kaxholmen, ein Boot liegt unweit vom Haus am Landsjön, dort ist allerdings während des Urlaubs das Angeln verboten.
Der Vättern ist uns persönlich zu groß um dort den kompletten Urlaub über zu angeln, könnt ihr uns Seen oder Flüsse in der Nähe empfehlen? Am besten direkt mit passendem Bootsverleih. Es ist leider unser erster Urlaub in dieser Gegend, daher kennen wir uns dort nicht aus.


----------



## Back-to-nature (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen!

Bei der letzten Tagung des Familienrates wurde beschlossen auch in den Pfingstferien nach Schweden zu fahren. #6

Somit werden wird nächstes Jahr vom 23.5 bis 6.6 zwei Wochen am Vidöstern oder Flâren sein und in den großen Ferien drei Wochen (vom 15.8 bis 5.9) in Kristdala am Hummeln. #:

Für Tipps und Insider-Info´s bin ich natürlich immer zu haben...

Da wir mit unseren 4 Kids (2, 8, 10 und 14) und Hund unterwegs sein werden, ist natürlich auch alles was in der näheren Umgebung einen Ausflug Wert ist, interessant!

Bisher waren wir in der nähe von Ronneby (Blekinge), im Glasreich bei Nybro, in Malmbäck bei Jonköping und bei Eksjö.
Wer also für die Gegenden Tipps oder Infos braucht - werd mein Bestes geben. |supergri

@StevenHamburg: Der Vättern wär mir persönlich auch zu groß um dort in Eigenregie zu angeln. Aber in der näheren Umgebung gibt es einige "kleinere" Seen die sehr Interessant sind. Denke da an den Bunn oberhalb zum Beispiel oder aber auch südöstlich von euch die 31 runter der Bellen, Nömmen, Solgen oder Mycklafon sind alle einen Ausflug wert... also Optionen sind da genug da. Da ich immer mit dem eigenen Kanu unterwegs bin, kann ich dir zwecks Bootsverleih nicht wirklich weiter helfen. Wenn dein gewähltes Gewässer aber bei www.ifiske.se zu finden ist, findest du dort alle nötigen Info´s!

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## arnichris (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kurzer Nachtrag... unser Haus am Skagern in Hova - hier der Link dazu. Reisezeitraum ist der 23.5.-6.6.2015

http://www.interhome.de/schweden/va...-vaermland/hova/ferienhaus-hova-se1333.634.1/

Wäre jetzt zwar nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen, war halt schwer was für 7 Personen plus Hund mit mindestens 2 Bädern und 5 Schlafzimmern in Seenähe mit Motorboot zu finden.

Bin ja mal auf den Skagern gespannt... riesiger See , bestimmt nicht einfach zu befischen.


----------



## steel0256 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo 

 wie schon berichtet fahre ich Ende Juni  an den See Saljen .

 Nun habe ich noch eine zweite Gruppe mit der ich Ende Mai an den See Fegen fahre.

 Weiß einer wo man  für die beiden Seen Tiefenkarten herbekommt


 Gruß Norbert


----------



## arnichris (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo steel0256 - versuchs mal bei Google mit "Djupkarta" und den jeweiligen See dahinter. 
Djupkarta = schwedisch für Tiefenkarte

Müsste klappen


----------



## steel0256 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke arnichris ich schau mal


----------



## Wobblerfan (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo steel ! Die Karte vom Fegen kannst Du Dir hier schicken lassen : www.fegenkiosken.se   Gruß  Wf


----------



## steel0256 (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke Wobblerfan ich werde auch da mal reinschauen

 Wie sieht es aus, wer ist an  einen von beiden Seen schon mal gewesen? 

 Bis jetzt war ich an den Asnen,Nömmen,Solgen und dies Jahr an der Ostküste in den Schären bei Loftahammer da  war es schwierig zu angeln 
 aber wenn man was gefangen hat dann waren die Hechte im Schnitt auch größer als an den Seen. 
 ich würde ja mal ein paar Fotos reinstellen aber bis jetzt habe ich das noch nicht hin bekommen.

 Gruß Norbert


----------



## daniel_ (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Für uns geht es 2015 wieder hoch nach Darlarna. Diesmal weiter östlich...
Wie immer ein Haus direkt an einem kleineren See ;-)
Ich freu mich.


----------



## birschdlingdraza (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Im Mai auf der Insel Risö#6


----------



## schevhoetter (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ende August wieder für eine Woche am Asnen


----------



## hajobu (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Im Juli 2015 geht es für 3 Wochen an den Fedingesjö Nähe Markaryd. Habe noch nichts über diesen See in Erfahrung bringen können, also lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## kuestentanne (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Gärtner 70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen , wie ich sehe sind hier gestandene Schwedenfahrer am schreiben . Ich möchte nächstes Jahr das erste Mal mit meiner Familie nach Schweden . Bin die letzten Jahre immer in Dänemark gewesen. Könnt ihr mir Tipps und Hinweise geben ?
> Komme aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und mit dem angeln gut vertraut. Ich möchte gerne angeln und brauche für die Familie etwas Kultur usw.
> Könnt ihr mir helfen ?
> Grüsse Gärtner



Wenn du Kultur für die Familie brauchst und angeln willst, dann kommt nach Stockholm. Wo sonst kann man neben der Oper Lachse fangen? Und das noch kostenlos! 
Wenn du nicht auf streetfishing stehst, gibt es um Stockholm herum genügend Natur mit dicken Fischen. Schärengarten, Mälaren,... 

Und Kultur und was für Kinder gibt's hier reichlich. Bei meinen Kindern (2 und 5) sind Skansen, Tekniska Museet und Naturhistoriska Museet am beliebtesten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drebi (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bei mir geht"s im Mai für 1 Woche mit ein paar Angelkollegen an die Schärenküste in die Nähe von Västervik ( Tradition ) zum Hechtangeln.
Im Sommer steht dann der Familienurlaub an , da sind wir für 2 Wochen am Oppbjärken bei Hultsfred.
Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf !!!! #6


----------



## ellobo11 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So ist zwar der Schwedenplaner hier aber ich find keinen Finnlandplaner #c

Fliegen im Juni(kumpel und ich) nach Kajanni dann weiter mit dem Bus nach Kuhmo,werden da abgeholt von unserem Kanuvermieter der uns dann etwa 15km nordöstlich an die Lentuankoski Stromschnellen bringt,danach gehts für 10-12 Tage in das Lentua Naturschutzgebiet mit Zelt und Angel.


----------



## ellobo11 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Finnlandplaner gefunden,


----------



## S. Gutknecht (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Nach zwei Urlauben im Süden Schwedens geht es in diesem Jahr erstmals hoch in den Norden, Zielort: Miekojarvi, 956 92 Överkalix, Schweden. Abfahrt soll abends am 22.05.2015 sein, Ankunft ist für den 25.05.2015 geplant, dann 10 Tage vor Ort zum Angeln, Entspannen, etc.


----------



## gehawe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@ S. Gutknecht: Das hört sich spannend an. Bitte auf jeden Fall nach der Rückkehr berichten.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## porscher (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ja, bitte den Bericht reinstellen!


----------



## S. Gutknecht (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wird gemacht, versprochen! Im Moment herrscht riesige Vorfreude, aber es sind ja noch mehr als drei Monate...


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Im Mai gehts zum 1. Mal an den Kösen ( neben dem Bolmen )


----------



## Drebi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Stubenhocker,
 könntest nach deiner Reise mal einen Bericht reinstellen, wie es war. Ich habe nämlich den Kösen für unsere Reiseplanung Mai 2016 in Erwägung gezogen, da ich 2011 schon mal mit Familie am Kösen war und mir der See eigentlich ganz gut gefallen hat .
 Viel Erfolg Euch !!|wavey:


----------



## StevenHamburg (29. März 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo,
ich bin die letzten beiden Maiwochen am Südende des Vättern, in Jönköping. Mein Vater möchte mit mir unbedingt eine Guiding Tour auf einem der umliegenden Seen machen, am liebsten auf dem Stora Nätaren, da wir dort hauptächlich fischen werden. Google spuckte mir lediglich Angebote jenseits der 300€ aus, daher frage ich hier mal ob eventuell jemand von euch einen Guide auf der Ecke empfehlen kann, oder sogar einen Privaten kennt, der eine Tour für kleines Geld anbieten kann. Die Tour soll nicht länger als 5 Stunden dauern,  Ausrüstung ist soweit vorhanden.
MfG


----------



## bennyhill (30. März 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Es ist schon hart, aber das ist der übliche Guiding Preis in Schweden,  allerdings für einen ganzen Tag . Wenn du den Guide direkt anschreibst,  kannst du dich mit einwenig Glück auf ungefähr den halben Preis einigen.
Der Stor Nätaren ist auch nicht so groß, das ihr zur Not auch allein klar kommt.
Gruß benny


----------



## StevenHamburg (31. März 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Deswegen frage ich ob mir jemand Kontaktdaten zu einem Guide geben könnte, wir waren vor 2 Jahren in den Schären mit einem Guide unterwegs der uns von einem Bekannten empfohlen wurde, dort zahlten wir für 3 Personen und 6std nur knapp 200€.
Da wir beide absolute Laien sind was die Bootsangelei angeht und wir auf dem Allgunnen bei einem Unwetter um unser Leben fürchten mussten würden wir uns gerne vorher einmal professionellen Rat holen und uns dort ein wenig abgucken.


----------



## Connaught (31. März 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo!

Da bist du bei deiner Suche sicherlich auf Henrik Olsson gestoßen...
Was ich bisher gehört habe, scheint er das Geld auch wirklich wert zu sein.

Ich kann mich vor Ort mal umhören, was es da noch für Alternativen gibt.

Ansonsten kannst du mich auch gerne per pn kontaktieren. Ich bin eher an den Seen Bunn und Ören aktiv, habe aber mehrfach am Nätaren gefischt. Sofern ich Zeit habe, könnte ich evtl. eine Tour mit Wurfangeln und Schleppen anbieten. Eine Tiefenkarte mit den Spots könntest du auch bekommen.

Cheers!


----------



## ellobo11 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

mal hoch damit:vik:


----------



## loete1970 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Genau, in 6 1/2 Wochen geht es los...


----------



## Maellek (20. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bei mir geht es in KW20 über Himmelfahrt mit dem Kanu auf den Asnen! Ich war das letzte mal vor knapp 15 Jahren dort.
Freue mich schon tierisch !!! 
Angeln will ich vor allem auf Hecht. Zander ist ja leider nix im Mai  Tagsüber will ich es mit "Amateurschleppen" versuchen, wenn Zeit ist. Wobbler 15m hinterm Boot schwimmen lassen und wenn wir Fahrt aufnehmen, dann kann er auch nen bisschen auf Tauchgang gehen. Das Schleppen soll aber auch nicht mein Hauptaugenmerk sein. Wenns klappt schön...wenn nicht dann nicht. Aufs Spinnfischen habe ich es viel mehr abgesehen. Ich hoffe ja auf ein wenig Topwater-Action in den Buchten. Abends am Zeltplatz will ich ne Rute stationär mit Köderfisch platzieren.
Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass der Hecht zu der Zeit noch in den flachen Bereichen steht. Habt ihr da ein paar Erfahrungswerte für mich?


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bei uns geht es in 4 Wochen los |jump: !
Es kribbelt schon ganz schön !!

@ maellek 
Das hängt von den Temperaturen ab ob die Hechte noch flach stehen.
Ich denke aber das dieses Jahr auf Grund des milden Winters früh gelaicht haben und daher schon nicht mehr ganz flach stehen werden .
Das musst du halt ausprobieren.


----------



## Maellek (21. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Da ich meistens nach unserer Kanutour vom Ufer angel, hoffe ich mal dass ich die erste Kante mit nem Gummifisch erreiche. Aber so tief geht's da ja meine ich ja eh nicht direkt runter. Wird schon werden...und wenn nix ans Band kommt wird es trotzdem nen geiler Urlaub !!! :vik:


----------



## Alexander 88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fahren zu viert Ende September an den Åsnen. Unser Haus heißt Fålaboda und ist in Tingsryd. Kann vllt. einer was zur Lage sagen? Ich freue mich aufjedenfall jetzt schon wieder ein Schneekönig! :m



hey moin, fahren auch ende september in genau die gleiche gegend. bin die letzten drei jahre da gewesen. ab wann genau fahrt ihr denn ??


----------



## Alexander 88 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

hey moin kannst mir paar fangberichte vom Asnen sagen . Fische da seit mehreren jahren und würde mich gerne mal mit anderen anglern austauschen LG


----------



## Tärna (22. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

vom 24.4. bis 18.5 und vom 28.6. bis 30.8. sowie vom 18.10 bis 15.11.
in unserem Sommerhaus am Bolmen.


----------



## adeev (28. April 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

habe super Reiseberichte und Infos zum Angeln in Schweden gefunden

*

https://www.luckylures.eu/de/Gewasser/Schweden

*


----------



## Maellek (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Heute in einer Woche um diese Uhrzeit ziehe ich schon das Paddel durch den Asnen und schipper gemächlich vor mich hin...den Schwimmwobbler einige Meter hinter mir und Zug für Zug schiesst er den Hechten entgegen


----------



## arnichris (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Noch 18 mal Schlafen und dann sind wir auf dem Weg nach Schweden, genauer gesagt nach Hova an den Skagern... bin ja mal gespannt auf den See und die Gegend und vor allem aufs Wetter!
Ich freu mir schon fast ein zweites Loch in den Arsch


----------



## anyone0815 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi
nur noch 8 mal schlafen dann geht es an den Fegen. 
Träume jede Nacht schon von Riesenhechten und dicken Barschen..... mal sehen ob Träume noch wahr werden.#6


----------



## gehawe (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Noch 15 mal schlafen und es geht nach Eksjö.
Natürlich auf den Solgen. 

Aber nach dem Monsterhecht von Thomas letztes Jahr, da überlege ich ob es vielleicht auch 1, 2 Tage an den Bellen geht. Mit Großwobbler im Hecht-Design.:q

@Arnichris - Haste PM.

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## ossi85 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Noch 2 Std.
 Dann geht's auf die Bahn Richtung Älmhult. 
Wir sind an einem See neben dem Möckeln. 
Freu mich schon riesig ;-)


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hmmmm, da müssen einige von Euch aber noch recht oft schlafen bis Schweden, oder Gehawe und Arnichris?!? Also ich werde morgen mal wieder ein bisschen den Nömmen unsicher machen und hoffentlich ein paar schöne Zander verhaften! :vik:


----------



## daniel_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hat eigentlich jemand Infos bzgl. des Laichen der Hechte?
Sind die im Süden schon komplett durhc mit dem Laichgeschäft?
Hat jemand Infos aus Mittelschweden?

VG
Daniel


----------



## loete1970 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,

na dann Allen viel Spass in Schweden und eine tolle Zeit.

@daniel in Mittelschweden sind die Hechte mit dem Laichen durch, so zumindest meine Info, die ich bekommen habe.

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## daniel_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> na dann Allen viel Spass in Schweden und eine tolle Zeit.
> 
> ...




Moin Dirk,

weißt du wann das in etwa los ging?
Aus welcher Region hast du die Info?

Beste Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Bronni (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Noch 2 Wochen, dann geht es nach Bjulebo/Schären/Smaland.
  Jerk- und Spinnruten sind gepackt, Köderkisten aufgerüstet, Vorfächer gebunden. Leider habe ich mir die Achillessehne gerissen und muss so einen großen Kunststoffschuh noch mehrere Wochen tragen. Bin gespannt, wie es im Boot geht, das Ding darf nicht nass werden usw., muss mein jüngster Sohn ran, ich werde nur den Kapitän spielen. Ich wünsche allen, die die Reise noch vor sich haben, viel Erfolg und viele dicke Fische.
  Detlef


----------



## gehawe (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Muukuuh: Ohne Deinen Wunderköder willst Du Zander fangen? Geht das? |kopfkrat

 Ganz großes Petri! #h#h#h

 ... und lass noch ein paar für den Sommer drin!


----------



## arnichris (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@gehawe: Er hat sich jetzt nen neuen "Wunderköder" gekauft - mit Federn  Außerdem hat er noch ein paar Exemplare vom alten "Wunderköder" 

@muhkuh2000: Ertrink mir nicht im Bier  Viel Spaß!


----------



## loete1970 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,

@ Daniel: die Infos sind aus der Region Värmland, aber seit wann weiß ich nicht genau, frage mal nach und melde mich nochmal.

@ Bronni/Detlef: In Bjulebo waren wir bereits auch 3 x, als es allerdings noch nicht so voll und bekannt war, ich fande es dort klasse. Mittlerweile ist die Anlage fast immer ausgebucht. Berichte doch mal, wie Eure Fänge waren und wie es Euch gefallen hat.


----------



## Connaught (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Infos bzgl. des Laichen der Hechte?
> Sind die im Süden schon komplett durhc mit dem Laichgeschäft?
> Hat jemand Infos aus Mittelschweden?
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel!

Info aus dem "südlichen" Mittelschweden, Falun:
 6-7°C Wassertemp -> also noch zugange

In Värmland/Karlstad hat der Großteil der Hechte vor 2-3 Wochen gelaicht. Davon habe ich mich selbst überzeugt

Cheers!


----------



## daniel_ (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Connaught schrieb:


> Hi Daniel!
> 
> Info aus dem "südlichen" Mittelschweden, Falun:
> 6-7°C Wassertemp -> also noch zugange
> ...



Danke für die Info.
Falun ist gar nicht soweit von unserem Ziel.
Sind die da oben denn später dran mit dem, Laichen als im letzten Jahr?
Oder war das Eis in diesem Jahr schon früher wech?


----------



## Bronni (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Schweden kann kommen, die Bierdosenhalter fürs Boot sind fertig.


----------



## Fishstalker (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Samstag gehts los für 2 Wochen nach Värmland an den Storsjön (der aber trotz seines Namens nicht besonders groß ist) nicht weit von Charlottenberg. Bin gespannt, was da so geht  Kennt jemand zufällig den See oder andere gute Gewässer in der Nähe? Besonders würde mich interessieren, ob jemand einen Tip hat für eine Au/einen Fluss, wo man gut Bachforellen angeln kann?


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Bronni 
Klasse Idee #6 . Muss ich mir merken !


----------



## loete1970 (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, der Countdown läuft... in 18 Tagen ist Abfahrt, es wird auch Zeit!


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bei uns ist es morgen soweit  , endlich  :vik:  !!!!


----------



## gehawe (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Schwedenangler: Gute Fahrt und Petri! 

Wir müssen noch 4 mal schlafen. Die Weinflaschen sind schon verpackt, die Köder sind sortiert und das Filletiermesser ist frisch geschliffen. Hoffe, wir brauchen es. Wetter so ja besser werden.

Dieses Mal wollen wir Freitag Spätnachmittag aus der Nähe von Stuttgart bis oberhalb Hamburg fahren und den Rest dann am Samstag.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Von mir auch eine gute Fahrt und ein erfolgreiches Fischen an Schwedenangler und gehawe!


----------



## Bronni (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Noch 4 x schlafen, dann geht’s los. Allen Mitstreitern gute Fahrt,  erfolgreiches Fischen und schöne, erholsame Urlaubstage. #h#h


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

dito. Detlef


----------



## Back-to-nature (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch für uns geht´s am Freitag wieder nordwärts! #h

Hoffentlich beschert uns der Herr Weselsky nicht all zuviel Stau.  :r

Sind ab Samstagabend zum ersten Mal am Vidöstern bei Värnamo für zwei Wochen. Aber mit erfahrenen Boardies als Nachbarn kann ja fast nix schiefgehn! #6 Spezieller Gruß an dieser Stelle an Största Gädda und seine Mannen!

Diesmal haben wir uns entschieden unser Zweierkajak mitzunehmen, da zum Angelgebiet des Vidöstern auch einige Flußabschnitte des Töftaân und des Laganân gehören. Mal sehen wie das Angeln vom Kajak aus klappt. |supergri

Ich wünsche allen Gute Fahrt und eine dickes PETRI!

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Maik (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Bronni schrieb:


> Schweden kann kommen, die Bierdosenhalter fürs Boot sind fertig.


haha ja wir sind auch schon am nachbauen klasse :vik:


----------



## arnichris (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, Endspurt - heute noch aufs AC/DC-Konzert nach München und am Freitag Nacht geht die Reise nach Hova an den Skagern los. 14 Tage verbringen wir wieder im schönen Schweden (hoff das Wetter spielt auch mit)
Bin ja mal gespannt, wie die Fische so beißen - nachdem die erste Resonanz von muhkuh2000 vom Nömmen nicht gerade positiv war... naja, wir werden sehen

@gehawe: Wir schreiben uns zusammen!


----------



## gehawe (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Jepp - Morgen geht's auf die Piste. Schön dass die Zugpiloten noch die Kurve gekriegt haben, da ist der Stau hoffentlich kürzer.

@Arnichris - So isses! Nur zur Info: Bei uns gibt es Bier nur zum Kochen - ist ein strikter Wein-Haushalt :q:q:q Die Dosenhalter würden bei uns für Rosé herhalten.

Für die Hechte habe ich einen Spezialköder dabei: Mike the Pike. Der Rest wird bei Bengtssons eingekauft. ... und am Dienstag ist Speedway in Vetlanda.#6

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## litzbarski (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo,

viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter für alle die schon unterwegs oder im Aufbruch sind.

Bei uns geht es in genau einer Woche an den Kalvsjön.:m

Andre


----------



## Bronni (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Cabernet Sauvignon/Shiraz oder ein guter Riesling wären mir auch lieber, aber wie soll ich den an Bord dekantieren, wäre wohl auch zu dekadent, da ist Bier schon besser.
  Detlef :m:m:m:m


  P.S. Habe auch einige Jerks umgebaut, bleibt abzuwarten, wie sie sich bewähren.


----------



## S. Gutknecht (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, noch auf der Arbeit, aber pünktlich um 22 Uhr geht es los heute Abend, dann liegen ca. 2360 km vor uns, so dass wir hoffentich am Montagnachmittag am Zielort (See: Miekojärvi in der Nähe von Överkalix) ankommen.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## Bronni (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Gutknecht,

  ich liebäugle auch schon seit längerem mit einem Trip nach Finnland. Bisher hat die lange Anfahrt mich immer abgeschreckt. Daher bin ich umso mehr gespannt, ob das Umfeld, die Fänge, also das ganze Drumherum die lange und auch kostenintensive Anfahrt rechtfertigt. Ich hoffe, Du stellst anschließend einen umfangreichen Bericht ins Board. 

  Gute Fahrt und Petri Heil
  Detlef


----------



## Back-to-nature (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo! 

Kurzer Zwischenbericht vom Vidöstern! 

Wassertemperatur ist noch mit 11 bis 13 Grad recht frisch 

Die Masse der Fisch steht noch recht tief laut Echolot und noch nicht sehr beißfreundig 

Trotzdem sind wir bei unseren beiden 5stündigen Trips nicht Schneider geblieben. ✌

Auf unsere Standart-Hechtwobbler gabs nur Barsche bis 20 cm.
Hechte gabs nur auf Schockfarben in neongelb und orange.
Einen 70er und einen 73er haben wir für den Kochtopf entnommen. 
Beide hat nicht viel im Magen... aber auch keinen Laiche mehr...

Schau mer mal was die kommenden Tage  noch bringen...

Heut ist erst Mal Angelpause.

Zum Wochenende sind höher Temperaturen angesagt.

Bilder gibt's,  wenn wir wieder Zuhause sind.

Gruß 

Hannes


----------



## Willi Wobbler (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

MITFAHRER GESUCHT, SCHWEDEN im SEPTEMBER 2015

Wir sind eine 5-Personen Gruppe aus dem Westerwald (zwischen Frankfurt und Köln) im Alter von 24 - 42 Jahren
und suchen noch 1 weiteren Mitfahrer für unseren diesjährigen Schwedentrip.
Ihr solltet mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein. 
Das Haus am Asnen ist bereits gebucht. Starten wollen wir am 11.09.2015 gegen Abend und wir werden am 20.09.2015 mittags zurück sein. Wir möchten vom Boot aus angeln, Zielfisch Hecht und Zander, Methode schlepp- und spinnfischen.

Wer Interesse hat bitte per PN melden.
Alle näheren Info's dann über PN.


----------



## loete1970 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Prima, dass Du live berichtet Hannes #6

Mir wurde auch mitgeteilt, dass die Wassertemperaturen in Schweden noch recht frisch sind. Obwohl bei 13 Grad die Hechte aktiv werden sollten.


----------



## anyone0815 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,
die Woche am Fegen ist vorbei: 9° Wassertemperatur, starker Wind und Regen haben sich äußerst negativ ausgewirkt.
Drücke die Daumen dass es bei euch besser läuft.


----------



## Back-to-nature (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Adhoc-Meldung!

Waren heut morgen ab 5:30 Uhr auf dem See beim Schleppen.

Bis sieben keinen Zupfer, kurz nach haben wir die Wende Richtung Erikstad auf Höhe Färjansö eingeleitet als es einen Dong auf der Rute mit unserem bewertesten Wobbler (Gigan 65F 4.5) gab.

Nach relativ unspektakulären Drill kam ein schöner 102cm-Esox zu Tage!!!

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::vik:

Leider hatte er den Wobbler bis hinter die Kiemen inhaliert und musste entnommen werden.

Beim Ausnehmen zeigte sich, dass er einen absolut leeren Magen hatte.
Was den kompromisslosen Biss erklärt....

Geschleppt haben wir übrigens ziemlich langsam mit E-Motor. Denn Benziner benutzen wir nur für die An- bzw. Abfahrt zum Spot.

Bilder leider erst von good old Germany aus.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## gehawe (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kurzes Update aus der Gegend um Eksjö:

 Bei uns am Haussee (mit 1m sehr flach und dementsprechend schnell warm) beißt es sehr verhalten: Gestern 2 Winzlingshechte und ein 60er und ein 28er Barsch und vor 2 Tagen nur 2 kleine Mini-Hechte.

 Am Solgen ging gar nichts. 2 handlange Hechte, 1 Barsch, null Zander.

 Mal sehen, ob der Bellen heute auch so vernagelt ist. Auch bei anderen Forumiten hier in der Gegend läuft es zäh. #c

 Bis demnächst

 Gerhard #h


----------



## loete1970 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,

super die Informationen, das läuft ja richtig zäh. Ich hoffe, dass das Beissverhalten sich bald ändert und die Fänge besser werden.

@ Hannes: Petri zum Metrigen


----------



## Drebi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ich wünsche allen Schwedenfahrern ein ganz kräftiges Petri Heil ! Bin seit 2 Wochen wieder daheim , die Schären haben uns keinen Schneidertag beschert ...  Bei mir geht's  im Sommer wieder hoch - 14 Tage mit Familie an den Oppbjärken .


----------



## litzbarski (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hey,

bei uns geht es heute an den Kalvsjön.

Mal sehen wie es da läuft???

Andre


----------



## ellobo11 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

dann sag ich mal viel spass am kalv #6


----------



## Fishstalker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bin gerade auf der Weiterreise aus dem nördlichen Wärmland an den Hardangerfjord und wollte mal kurz berichten. Ich habe an einem relativ kleinen See mehr oder weniger jeden Tag ein paar Stunden vom Ruderboot geangelt, oft mit Schwiegervater und sonst alleine. Vormittags/Abends war am besten und die wärmeren Tage waren besser als die kälteren. Am Besten liefs im ganz flachen direkt beim Schilf mit großen Gummifischen mit Haken ohne Bleikopf. Schleppen war weniger erfolgreich. Insgesammt hatten wir wohl so 30 Hechte vovon der Größte 75 cm hatte. Waren viele kleine dabei. Barsch gabs nur einen einzigen, was uns gewundert hat. Ob die noch in tieferem Wasser stehen? Na, war auf jeden Fall ein richtig guter Urlaub, wir sind nur einmal Schneider geblieben  Außerdem haben wir Elche, Rehe, Hasen, Fischreiher und Gänse beobachten können und sogar einen Bieber. Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß in Schweden #6 Ab morgen wird im Hardangerfjord geangelt :vik:


----------



## gehawe (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kurzes Update zum Bellen:
 War 2 mal dort. Ins Boot gesprungen sind uns die Fische nicht, aber einige Bisse hatten wir doch. Neben ein paar kleinen Hechten in Vorschulalter konnten wir einen 73er und einen 80er verhaften.
 Hat sich also rentiert. #6

 Für uns geht's morgen wieder heim, aber im August sind wir wieder 3 Wochen da - Nach dem Schweden-Urlaub ist vor dem Schweden-Urlaub :q

 Gerhard


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen !

Sind seit Samstag wieder aus Schweden zurück hatten durchwachsene Bedingungen. Da es relativ kalt war ( Wasser 11-12 Grad ) , ließ die Beissfreudigkeit sehr zu wünschen übrig. Nur bei längeren Sonnenscheinphasen am Nachmittag und sich erwärmendem Wasser stieg die Beißlaune zumindest in den flacheren Buchten.
Durchweg fingen wir aber halbstarke Hechte und nur einen Guten von 103cm .
Alles in Allem wars wie jedes Jahr trotzdem schön und auch in 2016 werden wir wieder am Åsnen sein.

Ich werde Ende August nochmal mit meiner Frau oben sein und hoffe da natürlich auf bessere Fänge #:!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## miche16000 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kann ich zustimmen am Mökeln war es leider auch noch zu kalt.


----------



## daniel_ (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Sind nun auch wieder aus Dalarna da.Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen.
War noch halb Winter dort oben, 8-10 Grad Wasser und 10-12 Luft. Viel Regen und Wind.
In Summe haben wir deutlich weniger gefangen als in den Jahren zuvor, jedoch einen von 1,04m , einen 1,02m und auch ein paar 80er.
Ich denke das das Wasser noch viel zu kalt war und daher die Beißlaune zum Teil echt im Keller war. WIr mussten uns unsere Fische hart erarbeiten.
Meist im flacheren Bereich um die 0,5 - 1,5m Wassertiefe.
Fotos folgen noch.

VG


----------



## bastus (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Morgen gehts endlich los Richtung Solgen !!!!!!


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Yeah, bei uns geht es heute Nachmittag los, in der altbewährten (Familien)-Kombo. Gestern wurden beim Grillen und Bierchen trinken alle Strategien, Fangerfolge etc. besprochen und festgelegt...


----------



## Bastison (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Nabend zusammen,
erstmal wünsche ich allen Schwedenfahrern einen schönen Urlaub! Wir müssen leider noch bis Anfang August warten und dann geht es an den Örlen. Die letzten Jahre waren wir dort sehr erfolgreich auf Hecht und Barsch unterwegs nur leider hat es nie mit einem Zander geklappt. Hat jemand vllt Tipps für ein gutes Zandergewässer in der Region? (Nördliches Västergötland, Mariestadt, Skövde, Hjo, Karlsborg) Hat vllt jemand sogar Erfahrungen beim Zanderangeln im Viken gemacht?
Schonmal besten Dank !

Beste Grüße
Bastison


----------



## kuestentanne (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Nun muss ich ja nicht nicht extra nach Schweden fahren, da ich in Stockholm wohne. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass es bisher zäher läuft als letztes Jahr. Und zwar unabhängig von der Fischart. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arnichris (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Foris, wir waren ja vom 23.05. bis 06.06. am Skagern bei Hova.
Kann mich im Großen und Ganzen den ganzen Vorpostern anschließen - Wasser noch sehr kalt (1. Woche 7-8 Grad, 2. Woche 8-10 Grad).

In der ersten Woche am zweiten Tag gleich mal ein 95er Hecht im Freiwasser bei 18 Meter Tiefe - vollgefressen mit 3 guten Barschen.
Danach viel Leerlauf. 
Zweite Woche sehr viel besser - zu etlichen besseren Hechten (96, 83, 80, 77, 75 cm) gesellten sich noch etliche kleinere Hecht, 2 Barsche (36 und 25 cm) und 2 Seeforellen (ca. 40 cm).

Negative Randerscheinung: Bei unserem Göteborg-Ausflug wollte jemand in mein Auto einbrechen und hat mir die hintere Seitenscheibe aufgehebelt - was er aber nicht wusste - im Kofferraum lag der Hund unserer Freunde. Gestohlen wurde nichts aber aufgrund dieses ärgerlichen Vorfalles musste leider das schon ausgemachte Treffen mit gehawe meinerseits abgesagt werden - stattdessen durft ich erstmal in ne Werkstatt.

Trotzdem nochmals vielen Dank an dich lieber Gerhard - aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! Hat mich trotzdem sehr geärgert.


----------



## Bronni (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi,
  auch wir sind seit Samstag zurück. Unser erster Besuch in den Schären war auch nicht übermäßig erfolgreich. Starke Winde, kühles Wasser haben nicht dazu beigetragen, dass die Hechte große Lust auf unsere Köder hatten. Leider war auch das Schleppen in unserem Teil der Schären verboten und wurde auch kontrolliert. Wir hatten geplant, mit Köderfischen am System und diversen anderen Ködern an den Kanten entlang zu schleppen. Es blieb uns nun nichts anders übrig, als die zahlreichen Buchten abzufischen. Ein E-Motor oder mindestens ein Driftsack hätte uns beim Abwerfen der Buchten sicher geholfen. Überraschenderweise standen aber noch viele Hechte sehr flach. Jerken war aus meiner Sicht dann die beste Methode. Hechte bis 75 cm konnten wir verhaften, einige größere Nachläufer konnten wir zwar sehen, mehr aber auch nicht. Jeder Hecht musste hart erarbeitet werden. Die Schären selbst sind wunderschön, es gibt tolle Ecken. Auch wenn  diesmal die Quantität und Qualität der Hechte hätte besser sein können, glaube ich, dass wir mit einer angepassten Ausrüstung besser gefangen hätten.
  Allen, die den Trip noch vor sich haben, wünsche erfolgreiche Tage und eine gute An- und Rückreise.
  Detlef


----------



## Connaught (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo miteinander!

Laut der  heutigen SVT1 Nachrichten hatten wir in Schweden den kältesten Mai Monat seit den 60ern.

Die wirklich beste Phase zum Hechtfischen in Südschweden war bereits im April. Vorteil der niedrigen Temperaturen im Mai war ganz klar, dass z.B. die Saiblinge weiterhin recht nahe der Oberfläche standen |supergri


----------



## Schwedenangler (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Na dann mal Petri Heil :m  !!
 Wunderschöner Fisch !!!


----------



## kuestentanne (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Grattis, vilken fin röding! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## christof_Heiden (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Connaught schrieb:


> Die wirklich beste Phase zum Hechtfischen in Südschweden war bereits im April.



War da jemand dort und kann das bestätigen?

Ich freue mich dennoch auf den Sommer (Anfang Juli) und bin voller Hoffnung


----------



## Bronni (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wau, was für ein Fisch! Ein ganz dickes Petri.


----------



## S. Gutknecht (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Auch wir sind zurück aus Schwedisch-Lappland. Es war traumhaft, aber noch nicht die besten Vorraussetzungen für tägliche ausgedehnte Angeltouren. 
Da, wie schon von einem der Vorposter geschrieben, der Mai in Schweden überaus kalt und nass war und dadurch, dass im hohen Norden erst Anfang/Mitte Mai der letzte Schnee schmolz (Reste lagen noch in einigen Straßengräben), war das Wasser sehr kalt bzw. die führten die Flüsse enormes Hochwasser.
Insgesamt konnte ich 17 Hechte (54-89 cm) und einen Barsch (38 cm, 800gr.) dazu bewegen mal an Land zu kommen.
Ausführlicher Bericht mit Bildern und den sonstigen Erlebnissen aus dieser Wildnis am Polarkreis folgt im Laufe der nächsten Tage...


----------



## daniel_ (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Connaught schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Laut der  heutigen SVT1 Nachrichten hatten wir in Schweden den kältesten Mai Monat seit den 60ern.
> 
> Die wirklich beste Phase zum Hechtfischen in Südschweden war bereits im April. Vorteil der niedrigen Temperaturen im Mai war ganz klar, dass z.B. die Saiblinge weiterhin recht nahe der Oberfläche standen |supergri




Hammer Fisch. Was hatte der denn für Maße?

Was mich mal interessieren würde. Wo standen die Hecht denn den ganzen Mai über? Bei uns in Dalarna fingen wir die Großen noch im ganz Flachen. Meine Vermutung war das diese eher zufällig bissen. also der Köder direkt an ihnen vorbei ist. Jetzt wo es wärmer ist, wo sind die Hechte da? Direkt im Tiefen (2-3m) oder bleiben sie noich länger zum Fressen im Flachen weil ja im Mai das Wasser so kalt war?!

Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.


VG
Daniel


----------



## Connaught (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Hammer Fisch. Was hatte der denn für Maße?



So um die 4,5 kg, wurde aber nicht weiter gemessen/gewogen, da quick-release nach dem Foto....

Und zu den Hechten im Mai: 

Im Zweifelsfall dort, wo auch der Futterfisch steht. Unsere Taktik für 100+ ist definitiv nicht im Flachwasser zu fischen (bezieht sich auf 20-30 m tiefe Seen mit ein paar tausend Hektar). 
Die wirklich großen Fische (Weibchen) kommen oft nur kurz in die Flachwasserbereiche. Und da sollen sie auch in Ruhe dem Laichgeschäft nachgehen...
Sofern nicht gleich Rotaugen und Brassen zum laichen in den Flachwasserbereichen folgen, sind die Big Mamas sehr schnell weg.

Aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme!


----------



## Back-to-nature (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Leute!

Bin euch noch die Bilder vom ersten Meterigen heuer schuldig!

Hier sind sie:









Mehr Bilder vom Urlaub am Vidöstern werd ich bei Gelegenheit noch im Thread: "Meine besten Schwedenbilder" einstellen.

Gruß

Hannes

P.S.: In genau 8 Woche sind wir wieder in Schweden zu Gast! Dann für drei Wochen in Igelhult in der nähe von Kristdala am Hummeln!|supergri


----------



## loete1970 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Mahlzeit, wir sind seit gestern leider auch wieder zurück aus Schweden.

Auch ich kann mich teilweise den Erfahrungen der Vorpostern anschliessen, dass Fischen war dieses Mal kniffliger. Trotzdem hat es wieder einen RIESENSPASS gemacht.

Ein ausführlicher und bebilderter Bericht folgt in den nächsten Tagen.

Grüsse

Dirk


----------



## Nalguer (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Moin,

ich werde in knapp zwei Wochen das erste mal so wirklich zum Angelurlaub in Schweden sein. Es geht mit großen Erwartungen an den Asnen.

Mich würde interessieren, ob man im Angeladen in Schweden wie hier gewohnt auch Würmer etc kaufen kann. Oder sollte ich doch ein paar mehr aus Deutschland mitnehmen?


----------



## arnichris (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Also ich würde zur Sicherheit welche aus Deutschland mitnehmen - hab noch keine gesehen!


----------



## kuestentanne (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kann man kaufen. Gewöhnlich haben sie Dendrobenas da. 
Mask = Wurm

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcidosso (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vergiss alle Würmer. Es sei , du willst eine Privatfehde mit 10cm-Barschen, Rotfedern und Brassen austragen. Kaufe für das Geld Spinner in Rot-Silber-Messing. Viel Spass dort oben ...


----------



## anyone0815 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi

ich würde die Würmer auch zu Hause lassen.
Hatte die besten Erfolge mit Fireball und Spinner, wie sie arcidosso beschrieben hat.


PS:

Passt auf die Boote, ganz besonders auf die Motoren auf - unserer ist am Fegen abhanden gekommen:r


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Auf JEDEN Fall aus Deutschland mitnehmen (Tauwürmer) und Maden zum stippen auch nicht vergessen. Teilweise ist es schwierig in Schweden Würmer und Maden zu bekommen.


----------



## kuestentanne (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Tauwürmer kann man selbst sammeln. Mistwürmer kann man mal beim nächsten Reiterhof nachfragen, ob man mal im Misthaufen wühlen darf. 

Der beste Großbarschköder ist theoretisch die Ukelei/Laube als Lebendköder. Wer das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann... Viele Schweden angeln so. 
Ob es ne verbotene Methode ist, darüber streitet man sich hier. Tot am Drop Shot, Carolina oder Texas Rig geht auch. So hab ich schon 1 kg Barsche überlistet. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## loete1970 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Für das Sammeln ist keine Zeit.... daher kaufen...|supergri


----------



## Nalguer (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Kommentare!!
Wieder gut was dazu gelernt! #6


----------



## anyone0815 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo  Nalguer

wünsche dir für deinen Trip maximale Erfolge.
Dickes Petri Heil

Gruß


----------



## Naturjunge (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo! 
Ich suche nette Angler, die Lust auf einen gemeinsamen Angelurlaub in Schweden haben.
Ich habe zwischen dem 10.08.2015 und dem 11.09.2015 hierfür Zeit. So ca.  2 Wochen in diesem Zeitraum soll der Urlaub dauern. Ein Auto habe ich  auch. Vielleicht existiert ja auch schon eine Anglergemeinschaft, welche  mich mitnehmen würde? 
Ich selber war schon zweimal in Südschweden und möchte unbedingt nochmal  dort hin. Ich angel bevorzugt auf Hecht und Barsch, die Angelmethode  ist mir aber nicht wichtig.
Würd mich sehr über Antworten freuen,
am besten und schnellsten könnt Ihr mich unter folgender Nr. erreichen: 0176/62005908

Stephan


----------



## loete1970 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vielleicht kannst du ja den Urlaub verschieben:

#http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297588


----------



## berndheidem (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



loete1970 schrieb:


> Für das Sammeln ist keine Zeit.... daher kaufen...|supergri


Hallo!
Würmer kannst Du in jedem Angelgeschäft kaufen. Ich würde aber lieber welche aus Deutschland mitnehmen, da die würmer die Du dort zu kaufen kriegst von der Größe her bei uns eher unter der Rubrik " Große Maden" zu finden sind.
MfG Bernd


----------



## Naturjunge (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi loete1970,

leider kann ich nur in dem angegebenen Zeitraum einen Urlaub in Schweden machen. Deinen Link hab ich schon gelesen, aber trotzdem danke für den schnellen Tipp!
|wavey:


----------



## christof_Heiden (10. Juli 2015)

*Anreise*

Mal eine Frage zur Anreise nach Südschweden.
Wir fahren seit Jahren zum Asnen und nutzen immer die beiden Fähren Puttgarden Rödby und Helsingör-Helsingborg.
Die Fähren kosten kompl. für Hin und Zurück 265,-

Fährt jemand eine andere Strecke die u.U. mehr Sinn macht?

Ziel sollte es aber nicht sein für lediglich ein paar Euro weniger für eine andere Fähre, viele KM mehr zu fahren.

Es gibt ja mehrere Möglichkeiten. Diese erschien uns bisher immer am schnellsten und günstigsten.


----------



## Schwedenangler (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wir fahren auch jedes Jahr an den Asnen.          Grundsätzlich ist dies die kürzeste und schnellste    Verbindung die ihr nutzt. Haben wir auch immer gemacht 
Aber seid zwei Jahren fahren wir anstatt der zweiten Fähre über die Öresundbrücke. Ist zeitlich etwas schneller und preislich ein paar Euro günstiger.
Ausserdem ist die Brücke ein sehr imposantes und immer wieder schön anzuschauendes Bauwerk.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=297588&page=2 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin das die meisten es schon gelesen haben... aber vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch jemand.
Wir suchen leider immer noch.


----------



## Nalguer (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wir fahren komplett Brücken zum Asnen, ca. 140€ hin und rück. 
Würmer sind eingepackt, in 4 Std geht's los


----------



## Naturjunge (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wer hat noch einen Platz frei?
Hier muss es doch jemanden geben, der mich zwischen dem 10.8.2015 und dem 11.9.2015 mit nach Schweden nimmt! An den Kosten beteilige ich mich natürlich auch. Oder hat jemand Lust, mit mir (und meinem Auto) für ca. 2 Wochen nach Schweden zum Fahren? Suche einfach gleichgesinnte Angler!


----------



## J&J Fishing (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wir fahren Ende August für 3 Wochen nach Schweden in die Region Smaland. An einen kleinen See namens Västra Gyl in der nähe von Ryd. Kennt jemand diesen kleinen See oder kennt jemand einen richtig guten See in der nähe von Ryd?


----------



## Willi Wobbler (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, wenn alles so bleibt ist unsere Gruppe vollständig. :m
Über ein social network hab wir unseren 6. Mann nun endlich finden können und nun fiebern wir dem 11.09. entgegen.

Ich habe hier den Überblick verloren. |bigeyes

Wer von euch ist im August oder September außer "Schwedenangler" noch am Asnen unterwegs ?


----------



## arcidosso (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bis zum 12.09. werde ich vor Ort sein. (sirkön)


----------



## Back-to-nature (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind heuer ab 14. August wieder oben...

Diesmal nach Igelhult bei Kristala.

Da wir nun endlich das Jerken mal ernsthaft durchziehen wollen und das Stehen in unserem Kanu dafür echt zu wacklig ist, hab ich aus unseren zwei Booten einen Katamaran gebaut.

Schaut so aus:





Testfahrt gestern hat er erfolgreich bestanden! |muahah:

Standfestigkeit ist auch kein Problem mehr.

Mir E-Motor prima - mit dem 4 PS AB geht er ab wie Luzzi.... |supergri

Anderes Thema... schon lang keine Vorortberichte hier mehr gelesen. Wetter? Beisslaune? Mücken etc. .... wär prima, wenn man mal wieder was aktuelles lesen könnt..#:

Gruß Hannes

P.S.: 2016 Sommer ist auch bereits gebucht. Dann geht´s zu Nilsons nach Flattinge. Diesemal gleich mit 12 Personen. Opa&Oma+2 Töchter+ ich als Schwiegersohn + 7 Enkel und 3 Hunde!


----------



## kuestentanne (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Also die Mücken sind in Beisslaune... 
Vorteil ist aber, dass es so kühl ist, dass man in langen Klamotten nicht umkommt vor Hitze. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nelearts (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bin vom 05..12. Sept oben. Westteil zwischen Urshult u. Sirkön.


----------



## loete1970 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@ Hannes geile Idee!

Welches Gewicht halten denn die Profile aus? Sie sehen auf dem Bild nicht so stabil aus. Bin auch mal gespannt, wie sich der "Katamaran" bei Wellengang verhält.

Viel Spass damit und dicke Fische

Dirk


----------



## gehawe (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So ... am Freitag geht's los!

 Dieses Mal wollen wir am Abend (ca. 16:30) losfahren. Es geht aus der Region Stuttgart bis hinter Hamburg. Da wollen wir so ca. 23:00 eintreffen.

 Bisher sind wir immer morgens um 04:00 los. Aber zum einen tat das schon etwas weh und zum Anderen war die letzten 10 Jahre jedes einzelne Mal Samstag Mittag Stau um Hamburg.

 Ziel ist es, um 09:15 an der Fähre Puttgarden-Rödby zu sein. Ticket ist gebucht - mal sehen.

 Es war ja recht kühl und feucht in den letzten Tagen in Südschweden. Das lässt auf Fische und Pilze hoffen.

 Wir freuen uns jedenfalls schon tierisch.

 Viele Grüße

 Gerhard


----------



## Bronni (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Gerhard,

  für Pilze ist es vielleicht noch etwas früh, aber mit Fisch könnte es klappen. Auf jeden Fall gute Reise und lasst noch ein paar Fische im See.

  Bronni


----------



## Schwedenangler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej , 

dann mal eine gute Anreise und viel Glück beim Fischen und Pilze sammeln |wavey: !
Werden uns in 26 Tagen selbst davon überzeugen wie´s um 

Fische und Pilze steht  !

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Leute wir waren im juni 2 Wochen in schweden unterwegs.
Wollte eigentlich einen kleinen Bericht mit Bildern schreiben. Hab mich dann aber für einen kleinen video schnitt entschieden. Wen es interessiert hier ist der link vielleicht gefällt es euch ja.
Hejdå Christian 

https://youtu.be/e7QCMU1QBpE


----------



## Nelearts (5. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Christian,

zwar was anderes als erwartet aber trotzdem 5 Sterne.
Super gemacht!#6#6#6#6#6

Grüße, 
Nelearts


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke schön


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wow! Wirklich etwas anders als sonst die Berichte aber sehr gut gemacht! Hattet bestimmt ne Menge Spaß!#6


----------



## Bronni (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ein bisschen bekloppt, aber 5 Sterne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Connaught (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Daumen hoch #6

Da hast du die Latte ziemlich hoch gelegt!


----------



## arnichris (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Respekt, echt ein lustiges Video. Denk ihr hattet richtig Spaß. Erinnert mich an die Urlaube mit Muhkuh2000 

 Noch 14 mal schlafen und dann geht's bei Muhkuh2000 und mir (inklusive unserer besseren Hälften) nach Schweden. 
 Die erste Woche an den Bodasjön bei Nygard und die zweite Woche an den Orlunden.
 Das Rahmenprogramm (Schwammerl bzw. Pilze suchen, zusammen kochen incl. Sushi selbst machen und natürlich die gemütlichen Umtrunk-Abende auf dem See oder beim Spieleabend) und die Leute passen untereinander wie die Faust aufs Auge.
 Bin jedoch sehr gespannt ob wir am ersten See unsere erhofften Zander erbeuten und Kantarellen finden können. Dann gibt es die weit über die schwedischen Landesgrenzen hinaus bekannten Zanderfilets mit Kantarellen-Nudeln. Ansonsten gibt es halt T-Bone-Steaks und andere leckere Sachen 

 Im Übrigen ist es echt lustig dass wir uns dank dem Anglerboard kennen gelernt haben und nun schon zum 2 Mal hintereinander in Schweden ein Haus für 2 Wochen teilen. Ich glaube nicht an Schicksal aber das war Schicksal  Bei solche Holzköppe kann man nicht besser zamwürfeln, obwohl er zwei "Fehler" hat. 
 1. er verträgt zu wenig 
 2. er wohnt nicht in Bayern


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ich danke euch und ja wir hatten einen Riesen Spaß . Ich wünsche allen Schweden Freunden viel Glück und dicke hechtmuttis. Bei uns geht es ende September nochmal hoch.

Gruß Christian


----------



## gehawe (8. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Schwedenfreunde,
 Hier für Euch ein kurzer Statusbericht, um Eure Vorfreude zu steigern:
 Das Wetter ist exzellent - In den letzten Wochen hat es viel geregnet, das heißt die Seen und Flüsse sind voll und die Wassertemperatur ist schön niedrig - die Fische sind also recht aktiv. Die Wälder sind feucht - die Pilze haben also gute Voraussetzungen.

 Momentan scheint sich eine stabile Hochdrucklage zu entwickeln - wohltuende 25°, überwiegend sonnig und heiter.

 Die ersten Zander wurden schon verhaftet, filetiert und mit frischen Pfifferlingen standesgemäß zubereitet.

 Ebenso gab es vorzügliches Filet vom schwedischen Bio-Rind mit Steinpilz-Rahm. Bemerkenswert vor dem Hintergrund, dass hier in 40km Umkreis kein Metzger zu finden ist - wohl aber ein Bauernhof mit Selbstvermarktung.

 Morgen geht's an den Bellen auf Hecht - schaun mer mal ...

 Viele Grüße an alle und gute Anreise

 Gerhard


----------



## Back-to-nature (8. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke Gerhard für den "Liveticker"!!!!!

Muss noch bis Freitag durchhalten bis es wieder soweit ist|uhoh:

...kommt mir aber wie eine Ewigkeit vor! |gr:

Gott sei Dank ist noch so viel zu tun, dass die Zeit wie im Flug vergehen wird. #6

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## gehawe (8. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Hannes, Arnichris und andere Süddeutsche:
 Wir sind früher immer Samstag morgens um 04:00 aus der Gegend um Stuttgart losgefahren. Resultat war, dass wir dann um Hamburg rum (manchmal schon bei Hannover) im Stau standen und dann auch noch 1-2 Fähren warten mussten. Nun fahren wir immer Freitags um 17:00 los bis kurz nach Hamburg. Zum einen abends schön leer um Hamburg, zum anderen schön früh an der Fähre. Da ist Samstags dann schon der Rasen gemäht und der Grill an, wenn wir früher noch durch Schweden gehechelt sind. 

 Kann ich echt empfehlen!

 Petri !

 Gerhard


----------



## Schwedenangler (8. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Gerhard ,

was für ein Bild  #6 , traumhaft ! Wir fahren in zwei Wochen hoch und freuen uns auf Ruhe , Fisch und Pilze . 
Hoffe das noch der ein oder andere Steinpilz zu finden sein
 wird  :q .
Wünsch euch weiterhin viel Petri Heil !!

Gruss Ralf


----------



## Back-to-nature (9. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Krawallbruder81:

gut gemacht#6 - Schweden mal anders - war sicher einiges an Arbeit 

@ Gerhard

Mit 4 Kids und Hund schaffen wir die ca. 15 Std. Nettofahrt sowieso nicht entspannt an einem Tag.

Wir starten Freitag gegen 8 und sind meist gegen 19 Uhr in Hamburg. Übernachten in Quickborn und fahren über die Brücken weiter. Schätzungsweise sind wir dann gegen 18 Uhr in Igelhult bei Kristdala.

Hat sich für uns bewährt und wir kommen entspannt an...

Ungeduldige Grüße von fast gepackten Koffern aus!:z|gaehn:

Hannes


----------



## J&J Fishing (9. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So noch genau 7 Tage dann geht es los kann es kaum noch erwarten, mein erstes mal Schweden


----------



## Naturjunge (9. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hat jemand noch einen Platz frei und möcht mich nach Schweden mitnehmen? Würde gern zwischen dem 10.8 und dem 13.9 für ein paar Wochen nach Schweden zum Angeln und Natur geniessen! Weitere Infos zu mir findet ihr in meinem Blog!


----------



## gehawe (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kurzer Zwischenbericht:
Wetter passt sehr gut dieses Jahr. Habe mir jedenfalls einen Mega-Sonnenbrand eingefangen.
Angeltag auf dem Bellen war nicht schlecht: 3 gute Hechte und einige kleine Hechte und Barsche, die weiter schwimmen dürfen. Der Bellen ist einfach ein gutes Hechtgewässer. Der kleine Bellen ist etwas windgeschützter, der große ist bei mir etwas ergiebiger. Allerdings war bisher noch nicht der Monsterhecht dabei, wie ihn Thomas letztes Jahr auf die Schuppen gelegt hat. ... aber der Urlaub ist ja noch nicht zu Ende.

Unsere Krebsreusen sind dieses Jahr auch recht ergiebig. 

Viele Grüße an alle daheim

Gerhard

und für die Boardies in der Nähe: Heute ist Speedway in Vetlanda.#6#6#6


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Gerhard, Du hast noch was vom Leben.....! Hoffe die Bedingungen sind ab Ende der nächsten Woche genau so gut. Arnichris und ich wollen auch endlich los und Zander fangen sowie Pilze sammeln! Weiterhin viel Spass, gute Erholung und Petri Heil an Dich und Deine Familie.#6


----------



## arnichris (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Gerhard: Von mir natürlich auch Petri Heil und noch einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub


----------



## Nevisthebrave (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ich war für 10 Tage mit Familie in smaland. Abends mal fix 2h auf kleinere Seen in der Nähe. Insgesamt 4 Seen mit Boot beangelt. Gefangen hab ich so gut wie nix. 5-6 Hechte im Miniformat. Auf Spinnerbait im Gemüse. Auf Jerks und grossköder ging nix. Hechtbestand in den Seen wohl nich so dolle. Hatte etwas mehr erwartet. Trotzdem wunderschöne Gegend, auch die Seen dort eine Augenweide. Da tritt der Fang doch gerne etwas in den Hintergrund  LG Marcel


----------



## Drebi (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

.@nevisthebrave         nun da ging es ja dir fast genauso wie mir  -  1 Hecht in 14 Tagen, war zwar ein 83er , aber ein bisschen mehr hätte ich mir schon erwartet . Siehe meinen Bericht vom Oppbjärken.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (11. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hab mich mit Schweden aus der Gegend unterhalten. Und auch Deutschen Anglern in der Umgebung. Einstimmiges Fazit: viel Hecht ist da nich...da braucht man dann doch mehr Zeit und größere Gewässer. hier bei mir in Mecklenburg ist der Hechtbestand in kleinen SEEN deutlich besser! Und fängiger sind sie auch  aber wie gesagt, deshalb war ich ja nich da!


----------



## Bronni (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi,
  wir fahren seit Jahren nach Schweden, überwiegend Smaland und haben die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen gesammelt. Eine förmlich nach Hecht riechende Bucht am Bolmen brachte nicht einen Fisch. Wir haben die Bucht akribisch mit dem Echolot abgesucht, nichts, eine Nachbarbucht, die nichts hergab, war einfach nur super. Am Asnen haben wir vor Jahren
  in der ersten Woche nur kleine und wenige Hechte gefangen. In der zweiten Woche haben wir eine etwas weiter entfernte Insel angefahren und man hatte das Gefühl, die Hechte würden dort gestapelt stehen. Also der Spruch, 90% aller Fische stehen in 
  10% des Wassers, trifft wohl häufig zu. 
Mein jüngster Sohn und ich waren vor zwei Jahren für eine Woche am Bodden. Wir haben uns für diese Zeit einen Guide mit Boot geleistet, der Erfolg war überwältigend. Hecht zwischen 70cm und 98cm haben wir in sehr großer Stückzahl gefangen.
  Aber der Bodden ist nicht Schweden, die Seen, das Umfeld, man kann es kaum mit anderen Landstrichen vergleichen. Wer den Virus „Schweden“ einmal in sich hat, ist verloren. Nächstes Jahr geht es an den Flaren, Zander jagen. Ich freue mich schon auf frische Zanderfilets vom Grill und ein Glas Riesling, direkt am See, Seele was willst du mehr. Allen Schweden-Fans wünsche ich für dieses bzw. nächstes Jahr Petri Heil und einen unvergesslichen Urlaub.


----------



## nakedchef (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wenn ich das so lese wird mir richtig warm ums Herz.
Wir fahren nächstes Jahr im AUgust 2 Wochen an den Granarpssjön, Boot und Kanu inbegriffen. Juhuuu! War leider noch nicht in Schweden, deswegen weiß ich nicht so genau was ich mitnehmen muss, ich denke ich werde alles mitnehmen. 
War evtl schon mal jemand am Granarpssjön? im Inet gibts leider nur einen Eintrag dazu...


----------



## Willi Wobbler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Allen die in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen nach Schweden starten wünsche ich Petri Heil, viele Fische, tolles Wetter und unvergessliche Erlebnisse und nicht zu vergessen immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Ich hoffe auf tolle Berichte.

Noch 30 Tage ... Kanns kaum erwarten !!


----------



## arcidosso (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej, 
 ich denke, die Berichte kommen zu negativ rüber. Im südschwedischen Sommer heizen sich mal die relativ flachen Seen sehr stark auf. Die Fische ziehen sich an die tiefsten Stellen zurück, den dann sog. hotspots. Diese muss man mit dem Echolot finden oder erfragen. 
 Bei meinem ersten Besuch/Juli - vor vielen Jahren - wollte ich mich aufgrund des geringen Fangerfolges auch auf das Stippen zurückziehen. Dann traf ich ein Angler, der mir fangträchtige Stellen zeigte. Er hatte recht, wir fingen. Das sogar sehr gut. . Hochsommer, dazu ca. 28 Grad Wassertemp. ,nur zwei Wochen vor Ort da benötigt man zu Anfang schon ein bisschen Hilfe. Das ist auch der Grund, dass ich mein danach erfischtes  Wissen weitergebe. Der See ist der See, der hier nicht genannt werden darf, ohne angemacht zu werden. Macht nichts, als See ist dennoch mein Lieblingssee geworden.  Oje, ich alter Esel ? Na, Hinweis verstanden ?  ... nur noch 16 Tage warten, dann geht es los. 

 Hoffentlich mit viel " fish on" #6


----------



## nakedchef (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

kann man jetzt auf Harry Pottwal verweisen?


----------



## arcidosso (12. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Harry Pottwal ???#d


----------



## Nelearts (13. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Pottwale namens Harry gibt´s da nicht, aber der Hinweis war klar. Freue mich auch auf eine Woche ab 05.09 und werde weitere Erfahrungen am verbotenen See sammeln.
Achso, mal ganz ab vom Angeln. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es um die Pilze rund um den See aktuell aussieht? Also nur um die genießbaren|kopfkrat
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Drebi (13. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Kurze Zwischenbilanz zum derzeitigen Pilzaufkommen in Schweden : sind am vergangenen Wochenende wieder aus dem blau-gelben Land zurück, Nähe Vimmerby, jede Menge Steinpilze, Rotkappen, Birkenpilze, Pfifferlinge ect. . Brauchst dazu nicht mal den Waldweg verlassen, stehen ja schon am Wegrand genug.     Dann allen die den Urlaub noch vor sich haben - gute Angelerfolge und viel Spaß beim Pilze suchen! !!


----------



## Nelearts (13. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Drebi,
danke für die guten Nachrichten. Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass in 3 Wochen noch welche übrig sind


----------



## Back-to-nature (17. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen! 

Sind am Samstagabend gut in Igelhult bei Kristdala angekommen. 

Wetter ist Klasse! Wassertemperatur im Haussee 21 Grad.

Gestern konnten wir schon einige Fische landen. Darunter auch ein Ü40-Abborre.

Bilder und mehr bei Gelegenheit. 

Alles top nur das Netz schwächelt... das kann man aber verkraften.#6

Grüße momentan aus Oskarshamn beim Shoppen.

Hannes


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Endlich!:vik:

So Männer, Koffer sind gepackt, Angelzeug poliert und Arnichris hat die erste Strecke von München nach Kölle bereits gestern hinter sich gebracht. Heute Abend bringen wir die Frauen zum Zug und wir fahren bis unter das Dach beladen gegen 23:30 Uhr los ins gelobte Land! Erste Woche an einem kleinen See in der Nähe von Göteborg und dann noch eine weitere Woche am Orlunden in der Nähe von Olofström. Hoffentlich meinen es die Zander und Pilze gut mit uns. Zumindest werden wir die ersten Tage sehr gutes Wetter haben. 

Wünschen Euch allen eine gute Zeit und viele Bisse!


----------



## Krawallbruder81 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil
Und zeigt mal ein paar Bilder von den fängen.
Gruß Christian


----------



## gehawe (23. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Muukuuh & Chris: Schönen Urlaub. Wir sind leider wieder zurück. War ein toller Urlaub. 3 Wochen lang Sonnenschein, das haben wir in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht erlebt.

... und Olli: Die Cartbahn in Vetlanda hat zu - aber die in Bruzaholm ist genial!

Wünsche Euch viele Pilze und ein Petri Heil!

Gerhard

PS: Haben am Bellen tatsächlich einen 38er Barsch auf einen 120mm-Wobbler gefangen!


----------



## Back-to-nature (29. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Leute! 

Kurzes Update aus Igelhult! 

Wetter weiterhin ideal, Sonne/Wolken-Mix, 23 Grad und nur einmal einen kurzen Regenschauer  (natürlich waren wir da mitten aufm See|uhoh

Konnte meine esten Hechte beim Jerken auf Sicht erbeuten, war ein echtes Erlebnus:vik:#6

Gestern waren wir auf dem Hummeln. Top Gewässer!
Mein Sohnemann konnte seinen ersten Meterhecht auf die Schuppen legen #6

Morgen geht's mit dem Eigenbau in die Schären  (etwas oberhalb von Figeholm ). Unser Katamaran hat bis jetzt alle Härtetests mit Bravour bestanden|supergri

Bilder sind erst wieder von zu Hause mit besserer Verbindung möglich. 

Allen die erst kommen oder schon/noch da sind ein dickes Petri! 

Gruß 

Hannes

Nachtrag: Fängigste Wobbler bzw. Jerkbaits haben Neonfarben. Grün, Gelb oder Orange. Naturnahe Kunstköder laufen gar nicht. Bei einem Vergleichs test von baugleichen Wobblern bzw. Jerks fing mein Sohnemann mit den grllfarbenen Ködern 6 Hechte Ü50 - ich mit naturfarbenen 0.


----------



## schevhoetter (30. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo,

wir sind gestern zurück von unserer 1-wöchigen Asnen-Tour.

In der Summe haben wir 45 Hechte und Zander gefangen, wobei einige Ü90 Hechte dabei waren. Die größten Hechte maßen 97 und 108cm. Von den größeren Zander konnte wir nur einen von 80cm überlisten.
Gefangen haben wir sowohl in den flachen als auch in den tieferen Bereichen, wobei im flachen die Stückzahlen deutlich höher waren, und wir sogar Zander fangen konnten.
Hauptsächlich haben wir jedoch, in der Hoffnung große Räuber zu fangen,  die tieferen Bereiche befischt.
Gefangen haben wir mit allem was die Köderbox so hergibt, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Gummifisch und vor Ort gefangene Köderfische, die wir am System geschleppt haben.
Beste Fangzeit war eindeutig der frühe Vormittag bis ca. 9.00Uhr. Abends haben wir nur wenig gefangen. Letztes Jahr im Oktober war der Abend immer die Top-Zeit, in der wir vor allem größere Zander fangen konnten.

Nach Schweden ist vor Schweden und nächstes Jahr werde ich wieder, dann jedoch für 2 Wochen, nach Schweden fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Drebi (30. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Schön mal wieder was von den "aktuellen" Schwedenfahrern zu hören . 
 @ back to the nature : bei Euch läuft`s ja recht gut, dann weiterhin gute Fänge und einen schönen Urlaub noch ...
 @ Schevhoetter : da habt ihr ja eine gute Woche mit sehr ordentlichen Fängen gehabt , danke für den Bericht #6


----------



## daniel_ (31. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



schevhoetter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind gestern zurück von unserer 1-wöchigen Asnen-Tour.
> 
> ...



Danke für den coolen Bericht,
In welchen Tiefen habt ihr denn die größeren gefangen? 
Habt ihr meist geschleppt oder eher Untiefen geangelt?

VG
Daniel


----------



## schevhoetter (31. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi,

die Größeren haben wir i.d.R. in Tiefen zw. 5-8m beim Schleppangeln gefangen.

Grüße


----------



## Moe (31. August 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ab Samstag bin ich am Mälaren,  es soll auf Hecht gehen.
Weiß jemand zufällig, ob ich dort Schleppen darf ? Oder brauch ich dafür eine extra Lizenz.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall heiß wie Frittenfett. Bin gespannt, was da so geht, vorab-Informationen konnte ich leider kaum auftreiben.
Ich werde nach dem Urlaub berichten...


----------



## kuestentanne (1. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wo am Mälaren? Im westlichen Teil gibt es tatsächlich frivatten, der größte Teil ist allerdings nicht frei, was das Schleppen betrifft. Da braucht man die sogenannte TDA kort (trolling/dragrodd/angeldon). Die gibt's in mehreren Varianten, TDA 1 bis 4. 1 kostet 50 sek und beinhaltet das einfache Schleppangeln mit 2 Ruten ohne spezielle Hilfsmittel wie Tiefenrigg oder Paravaner. 
2 kostet 300 sek, da sind es dann schon 4 Ruten. Bei 3 zu 650 sek sind es dann 6 Ruten und jeglicher Schnickschnack ist erlaubt. 4 ist dann zum Krebse fangen. 
Beim Kauf bekommt man ein Heft mit Infos, Regeln und den Gewässerabschnitten, wo man dann schleppen darf. 
Beliebt zum Schleppen auf Zander in Stockholmnähe sind Ekoln, Görväln und Lambarfjärden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Moe (1. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hey, 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort. #6
ich würde wenn dann mit max. 2 Ruten schleppen. Sind die Preise die du genannt hast die Preise pro Tag ? 
Sind in der nähe von Strängnäs/ Eskilstuna.

Bald geht's los :vik:


----------



## kuestentanne (2. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Oh, da hast du was Trolling betrifft, die schlechteste Ecke des Mälaren erwischt. Da gibt es keine Gebiete, die die TDA Karte abdeckt und auch die Zonen, wo man für lau schleppen darf, sind ein gutes Stück weg. 

http://www.lansstyrelsen.se/soderma...uments/sv/djur-och-natur/fiske/FiskeGuide.pdf 

Seite 46 und 47 ist der Mälaren. In den blauen Zonen darfst du angeln aber nicht schleppen, nur in den weißen. Und da ist der Prästfjärden wohl am aussichtsreichsten. 

Die TDA Karte gilt von Oktober 2014 bis Dezember 2015. Angeln in Schweden ist nicht so teuer. 
Küste und die 5 großen Seen sind frei ausser halt Schleppangeln. 
In Stockholm gibt's eine Angeljahreslizenz für 300 sek für 44 Gewässer. Der Jahresbeitrag meines Angelvereins beträgt 250 sek. Und der hat 2 Boote für die Mitglieder. Eines davon ist 30 Knoten schnell... 

Wenn ich da an manches Gewässer in Deutschland denke... 
50 Euro für ne Woche und Nachtangeln kostet noch mal extra. Dazu dann tausend Bestimmungen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daniel_ (2. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@Kuestentanne:

In welchen Tiefen stehen die Hechte denn aktuell in den Seen rund um Stockholm?


VG
Daniel


----------



## kuestentanne (2. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Da kann ich wenig Gescheites drauf antworten, da ich im Sommer eher nicht auf Hecht angel. Zudem ist das Verhalten der Hechte ziemlich unterschiedlich zwischen Mälaren, kleineren Seen und Schärengarten. 
Und nun ist auch das Wetter ziemlich umgeschlagen. Nach 4 Wochen Sonne und Hochdruck, regnet es nun, Tiefdruck und deutlich kühler. 
Auf gut schwedisch "ingen aning". 
Wie gesagt, lange nicht speziell auf Hecht geangelt, beim Barschangeln ein paar gefangen, das war bei ca 5 m an ner Kante,  wo es richtig abwärts geht auf 20 m. 
Die Hechtzeit kommt ja noch. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## J&J Fishing (2. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



daniel_ schrieb:


> @Kuestentanne:
> 
> In welchen Tiefen stehen die Hechte denn aktuell in den Seen rund um Stockholm?
> 
> ...



Hallo Daniel,
 die richtig dicken Hechte liegen momentan alle faul am Boden und warten darauf das ihnen das Essen ins Maul schwimmt und selbst wenn du genau weißt wo einer steht beißt er zur Zeit fast nie. Wir haben aber auch ein paar Hechte an den Schilfkanten und in den Seerosen gefangen, das sind halt jetzt nicht die größten aber es macht Spaß. Die größte Chance auf einen großen Hecht wirst du zur Zeit beim Schleppen oder beim grundnahen Zanderangeln haben.
 Mfg Jesko von J&J Fishing


----------



## Moe (3. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke für die coolen Links, Tips und Antworten :vik:

Ich werde es dann wohl ohne Schleppen probieren, aber momentan fallen die Temperaturen ja etwas, vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere dicke Hecht ja, es sei schon Herbst


----------



## arcidosso (14. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

14.09.2015

 Mal ein kurzer Bericht vom See, der hier nicht genannt werden darf, ohne das manche "ausflippen". Ich war bis einschließlich 12.09. zwei Wochen auf Sirkön ( südlich von Växjö). Das Wetter war in Ordnung. Lediglich an 1 1/2 Regen, durchaus beherrschbar. Aber ... der Wind, vorzugsweise aus Nord, d.h. Sonne bei kaltem Wind, ganz toll.  
 Der See sah hechtig aus, es schien sich auch zu bestätigen. Der erste Ausfahrt ... nach 500m ein Biss. Eine Hechtdame, ca. 75 cm lang, sah mich und ließ sich mit mir an der Bordwand ein. Ohne sie an Bord zu nehmen, konnte ich den Haken problemlos lösen und sie verabschiedete sich. Für mich ein Fehler, es kam nicht mehr viel. Ich kann es vorweg nehmen, er bzw. sie war der größenmässig beste Fang. Sie kann nur gepetzt haben, ich fing nur noch kleine Exemplare. Das galt auch für Zander, mehrere kleine Exemplare, das war es.  Das Schleppen war mühsam und relativ erfolglos. Schleppen hoch, tief, mittel ... große Köder, kleine Köder, Farbe ... alles uninteressant. Beim Naturköderfischen unter der Pose sah es schon anders aus. Überwiegend Barsche und in 2 Wochen immerhin 12 Aale. Diese - durch die Bank - hitparadenverdächtig . Die Aale waren auch keine Überraschung, da ich bei dieser Art des Fischens fast regelmäßig diese fange. 
 Am vorletzten Tag habe ich dennoch eine große Schlepprunde gemacht. Lt. GPS bin ich 20,8 km gefahren, Schleppgeschwindigkeit zwischen 3,5 - 4,5 km/h. Ergebnis : 1 Hecht ca. 50 cm, das war es. Da hatte ich mehr erwartet. 
 Fazit: Schon im Juni war ich zwei Wochen vor Ort. Da war der Fang in Größe und Menge schon wesentlich schlechter als in den Jahren zuvor. Anm.: ich fische dort im 15. Jahr und kenne meinen Seebereich ziemlich gut. Nun, Ausreden gibt es genug,: Wetterwechsel, zu kalt, zu warm, Nord-, West-, Süd-, Ostwind , oder alles zusammen. Sonne, keine Sonne pp. Dennoch, m.E. ist die große Zeit dieses Sees augenblicklich vorbei. Die professionelle Fischerei mit ihren vielen Stellnetzen wird schon ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben. 
 Wie gesagt, mein Versuch der Ursachenbegründung. Ich hoffe , ich habe Unrecht und lediglich eine schlechte Zeit erwischt. 
 Ich werde meine Wunden lecken und freue mich auf das folgende Jahr, d.h. auf ein Neues auf dem See, dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf.  Fish on !


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen ,

auch mir war es vergönnt drei Wochen vom 22.8. bis 12.09. an meinem Lieblingssee zu verbringen um meinem Hobby , dem Fischen , nachzugehen.
Gemeinsam mit meiner Frau waren auch wir wie jedes Jahr auf Sirkön untergebracht .
In Puncto Wetter kann ich mich meinem Vorredner Arcidosso anschliessen , was das Fangen angeht nicht ganz . Wir haben doch etliche Zander bis 75cm beim Schleppen gefangen , allerdings vornehmlich im Tiefen ( zwischen 7 und 10m )!
Die Hechte standen erstaunlicherweise noch                     sehr flach ( 3-5m ).
Die Grössten waren 90 und 95 cm und etliche zwischen 60 und 75 cm haben teilweise einen netten Drill geliefert.
Alles in Allem waren wir zufrieden und haben einen sehr schönen Urlaub verbracht welchen wir auch im kommenden Jahr wieder an dem See " dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf " verbringen werden.
Ich bin auch schon seit vielen Jahren Gast an diesem See und erlebe jedes Jahr wieder etwas Neues und gerade das macht ihn so sympatisch . Die Größe und Weite , die vielen Inselchen , die abwechslungreiche Fischwaid und nicht zu vergessen unsere sehr lieben Vermieter machen ihn für uns zu unserer Nummer 1 .
Auf ein Neues in 2016 !!

Petri Heil und Gruss  #h    Ralf


----------



## Bronni (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Schwedenfans,

  den Asnen habe ich zwar nur einmal zwei Wochen mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen ( erste/zweite Woche)befischt, aber Eure Berichte spiegeln meine Erfahrungen am Bolmen wieder. Zu behaupten, ich kenne den See, maße ich
  mir nun wirklich nicht an, aber ich habe ihn an unterschiedlichen Stellen schon mehrfach über jeweils zwei Wochen befischt. Trotz konstanter Witterungsverhältnisse gab es Tage/Wochen, in denen ich für meine Verhältnisse sehr erfolgreich war und wiederrum Tage und Wochen, an denen die Hechte und Zander trotz aller Bemühungen nicht wollten. Warum dies auch immer so sein mag, es hält mich nicht davon ab, nach der Rückkehr aus dem Suchtland Schweden, sofort wieder neu zu planen. Für 2016 habe ich mir diesmal den Flaren, in der Nähe des Bolmen ausgesucht. Das Haus mit Boot, direkt am Wasser, im südlichen Teil des Sees, ist gebucht und ich habe schon sehr viel über den See gelesen. Der Zander wird mein Hauptzielfisch sein, tagsüber vom Boot und abends beim Grillen mit einem Gläschen Wein vom Ufer aus. Meine Erfahrungen mit toten Köderfischen auf Zander werden mir dabei hoffentlich hilfreich sein. Unabhängig davon, bin ich über jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich den See Flaren noch nicht kenne.

  Bis dann und allen Petri Heil
  Detlef


----------



## arcidosso (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Bronni und Schwedenangler,

 ich werden "meinem " See nicht abtrünnig. Ich habe nur für mich das Ergebnis festgestellt, dass es weniger wird. Die Ursache ? Mutmaßungen, mehr nicht. Eigentümlich ist, dass in meinen Zeiten dort oben ( regelmäßig Mai/Juni und Sept./Okt. ) die Fänge mit Naturködern immer besser wurden. Zu Gummifischen kann ich nichts sagen, da mir nach spätestens nach dem 15. Wurf die Lust vergeht. Übrigens, bei dem jetzigen Aufenthalt dort oben, habe ich ganz,ganz wenig andere Angler gesehen. Oftmals war ich allein und das war schön. Nur, wenn ich welche gesehen habe, dann habe ich niemals einen Unterfangkescher in Aktion gesehen. Das nur dazu. Es ist nun einmal so, ein millionenfacher Weißfischbestand ( den gibt es wirklich) beinhaltet wenig Hunger bei den Raubfischen. Einmal gefressen, danach einige Stunden Pause.
 Die Sucht nach Rekorden ... für mich geschenkt. Ich habe viele Hechte über 100 cm gefangen, alle in diesem See und alle schwimmen noch. 
 Zander, ja, da bin ich wirklich hinterher. Da liege ich bei ebenfalls bei vielen Fängen und 73 cm, mehr noch nicht. 
 Nee, dem See werde ich nicht abtrünnig. Der Folgetermin vor Ort steht auch schon fest , Juni 2016.

 Fish on ....:s


----------



## Schwedenangler (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej liebe Angelkollegen ,
so ist das : Einmal Schweden - immer Schweden :l !!
Ich finde es auch gut das nicht immer alles Super läuft . Muss es auch gar nicht. Es wäre doch langweilig wenn ich jeden Tag beim rausfahren schon sagen könnte was und wieviel ich fange .
Für mich ist es genauso wichtig morgens aufzustehen , mir meine Tasse Kaffee zu machen und dabei den Blick über den See geniessen zu können !!! Das ist Urlaub !
Schade ist nur das ich jetzt wieder bis Ende Mai nächsten Jahres warten muss bis es wieder gen Norden geht :c !

Gruss    Ralf


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Schade ist nur das ich jetzt wieder bis Ende Mai nächsten Jahres warten muss bis es wieder gen Norden geht :c !
> 
> Gruss    Ralf



Hallo Schwedenfans, ich fahre auch schon seit 20 Jahren nach Schweden. Mit Unterbrechungen aber, es geht auch ab und zu mal nach Norge.

@Ralf, das tut mir aber leid. Ich fahre am Sa los.[emoji6]


----------



## Nelearts (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Tja,
kann mich den beiden Kennern des verbotenen Sees nur anschließen.
War selber vom 05..12 Sept. dort im Südwestteil. Ich maße mir nicht an den See zu kennen, es war erst mein dritter Aufenthalt dort. Die Beißlaune war jetzt im Sept. deutlich niedriger als im Juni, laut Echo war in der Durchschnittstiefe nicht viel los, in den tiefen Spots schon, nur wie gesagt nicht gerade in Beißlaune.
Aber auch ich bin mir sicher, dass ich dort noch viele Erfahrungen sammeln werde, sprich weitere Urlaube verbringen werde. Der nächste im Juni 2016. Was solls, nicht jede Woche ist Fangwoche. Das Wetter war zu 90% super, es gibt dort noch so viel zu Entdecken, ich werde Wiederholungstäter.#h


----------



## Back-to-nature (15. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen!

Na dann haben wir anscheinend mehr Glück gehabt. #6

Bei uns lief´s recht gut. Wie schon geschrieben, waren wir in Igelhult 10 km westlich von Kristdala. Geangelt haben wir hauptsächlich in unseren Hausseen dem Igelhultgölen und dem Färsjön. Beide Gewässer wären eigentlich fürs Fischen absolut ausreichend gewesen. Dennoch haben wir einen Tag am Hummeln verbracht. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

Hier ein Bild meines Sohnemanns mit seinem ersten Meter:





Mehr bei Gelegenheit im Thread "Meine schönsten Schwedenbilder".

@Bronni: Wann bist den am Flaren? Wir haben für nächstes Jahr ab dem 6. August 3 Wochen Flattinge gebucht.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Bronni (16. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Hannes,

  wir sind in der letzten Woche im Mai und erste Woche im Juni am Flaren, unsere Stammzeit.

  Viele Grüße
  Detlef


----------



## Hiep (16. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar nicht neu im AB, aber bisher immer nur zu den Themen Norwegen, Leine und Peene aktiv gewesen. Daher zunächst auch kurz etwas zu meiner Person. Ich bin Mitte vierzig, begeisterter Norwegen- und Spinnangler und habe einen inzwischen auch recht angelbegeisterten 9-jährigen Sohn.
Und mein Junior, mit dem ich häufig an der Leine nördlich von Hannover auf Barsche spinne, möchte unbedingt einmal mit mir in den Herbstferien (spontan 2015 oder sonst 2016) eine Woche nach Schweden fahren, um dort ebenfalls den Barschen und natürlich auch Hechten nachzustellen. Da mein letzter Schweden-Trip nun aber bereits ca. 15 Jahre zurückliegt, möchte ich Euch um Hilfe bei folgenden Fragen bitten:

Kennt Ihr einen oder mehrere kleinere Seen in Südschweden, in denen man Anfang/Mitte Oktober noch gut Barsche fangen kann? Da wir keine Schleppangel-Fans sind und auch nur sechs Angeltage haben werden, möchte ich zu große Gewässer und langes Suchen eher meiden. Es muss auch kein Gewässer mit "Rekordbarschen" sein. Lieber ein paar Barsche am Tag zwischen 20 und 30 cm als einen am Tag über 40 (mit 9 Jahren hat der Sohnemann noch nicht die Riesen-Ausdauer).

Oder macht es mehr Sinn, Anfang/Mitte Oktober an die Schärenküste zu fahren, weil sich die Barsche/Hechte dann dort sammeln? Falls dem so ist, würde ich mich über einen Tipp bezüglich Region/Unterkunft natürlich auch sehr freuen.

Echolot und GPS habe ich übrigens dabei, falls das irgendwo ein Muss-Kriterium sein sollte.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand von Euch angesprochen fühlt und sagt: "Mensch, die suchen ja genau das Gewässer, wo ich schon mal war!"

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten und allen Schwedenfans noch einen tollen Angelherbst.

Viele Grüße
Hiep


----------



## loete1970 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hast ne PN


----------



## mrburnes99 (17. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hi,
wer kann mir mit Erfahrungen im Herbst helfen? Eigentlich wollte ich in diesem Jahr aussetzen, aber ich schaffs einfach nicht |supergri
Nun hab ich mich zu Hause für eine Woche Mitte Oktober loseisen können. Wie immer gehts an meinen Lieblingssee, den Bellen in der Nähe Vetlanda. Den See kann ich fast ohne Tiefenkarte beangeln und die Erfahrungen erstrecken sich über 5 Jahre mit teils 4 Wochen Aufenthalt. Erstmalig bin ich nun im Oktober oben und langsam stellt sich die Unsicherheit ein, dass im Oktober dort alles anders ist als im Sommer. Hat jemand schon Vergleiche in den Jahreszeiten ziehen können bei gleichem Standort? Eigentlich bin ich ausgerüstet für alle Größen und Tiefen. Na gut, Popper und Sticks kann ich wohl zu Hause lassen. Doch in welchen Tiefen werde ich mit dem Fisch rechnen müssen? Im Sommer haben wir von 3-10m Tiefe gefangen. Der See hat auch Stellen bis 20m. Am beliebtesten waren Tiefen von 4-9m. Worauf werde ich mich in der Zeit einstellen können?

Schon mal vorab Danke!


----------



## gehawe (20. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Thomas,

An Deiner Stelle würde ich ein paar Jerks mitnehmen! Nicht zu klein und nicht zu leicht, so dass Du auf etwas Tiefe kommst. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit blauen Jerks von Salmo gemacht.

Ebenso ein paar tief laufende Wobbler von Westin. Ich habe damals rot-weisse verwendet.

Viel Glück und viel Spass

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Puuuuhhhh, was bin ich froh! Am Freitag geht es nach......dreiwöchiger Abstinenz endlich wieder nach Schweden!!! |supergri Fahre diesmal mit 3 Jungs für eine Woche an den Unnen. Da dies ein neuer See für mich ist, bin ich schon sehr gespannt! Gehawes Tipp mit mit dem Wobbler kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Haben vor 3 Wochen sehr viele Zander auf den Rapala Husky Jerk in blau und im Barschdesign gefangen. Die Hechte waren mehr durch den guten alten Big S zu überzeugen. Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter wird. So spät im Jahr war ich noch nie dort, aber wenn man der Langzeitvorhersage glauben darf (was ich leider nicht mache....) soll es ganz ok werden. Na ja, Überlebensschwimmanzug wird eingepackt, da der schön warm hält!


----------



## daniel_ (21. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Puuuuhhhh, was bin ich froh! Am Freitag geht es nach......dreiwöchiger Abstinenz endlich wieder nach Schweden!!! |supergri Fahre diesmal mit 3 Jungs für eine Woche an den Unnen. Da dies ein neuer See für mich ist, bin ich schon sehr gespannt! Gehawes Tipp mit mit dem Wobbler kann ich übrigens bestätigen. Haben vor 3 Wochen sehr viele Zander auf den Rapala Husky Jerk in blau und im Barschdesign gefangen. Die Hechte waren mehr durch den guten alten Big S zu überzeugen. Bin mal gespannt wie das Wetter wird. So spät im Jahr war ich noch nie dort, aber wenn man der Langzeitvorhersage glauben darf (was ich leider nicht mache....) soll es ganz ok werden. Na ja, Überlebensschwimmanzug wird eingepackt, da der schön warm hält!




Bin mal gespannt in welchen Tiefen die Hechte stehen. Kannst ja mal berichten- wir wollen vielleicht im Oktoober noch mal los gen Sverige.

Viele Erfolg.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (22. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, bin seid zwei Tagen mit meiner 6 Personen Gruppe wieder aus dem Smaland zurück.
Wir hatten eine tolle Woche und hatten sehr viel Spaß.
Das Wetter hat mitgespielt und wir konnten alle Tage zum fischen nutzen. Nass geworden sind wir fasst gar nicht,
allerdings war es sehr windig vereinzelt mit sehr starken Böen. Doch auch der Wind konnte unserem Ehrgeiz keinen Einhalt gewähren.

Wir konnten in 6 Angeltagen über 100 Raubfische fangen, wobei das Hecht/Zander Verhältnis bei 15/85 Prozent lag.
Wir hatten mit mehr Hecht gerechnet aber die wollten nicht ganz so wie wir.
Das Glück meinte es aber gut mit mir und so konnte ich meinen Hecht PB von 97cm auf 109cm verbessern, und so meinen ersten Meterhecht fangen, worüber ich mich natürlich unglaublich gefreut habe.
Am nächsten Abend bescherten meine Mitfahrer mir zu dem besonderen Ereignis dann noch eine Ritterschlagszeremonie mit Gewässertaufe was mich auch sehr gerührt hat. 
Ich konnte am letzten Tag noch einen 92er Hecht landen und in den ersten Tagen schon einen 70er und einen 80er.

Alles in allem war ich mit dem Urlaub sehr zufrieden und ich bin mir sicher ich werde nicht das letzte mal in Schweden gewesen sein.


----------



## Nelearts (22. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Glückwunsch Willi,

standen die noch genauso tief?


----------



## Schwedenangler (22. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Freut mich das ihr auch eine gute Woche hattet .               Dickes Petri #6 zum Meter ! Fängt man schliesslich nicht jedesmal .
Das mit den mehr Zandern ist mittlerweile völlig normal . Gerade im Herbst fängt man deutlich mehr Zander als Hechte .
Wir hatten in den Wochen vor euch auch deutlich mehr Zander.

Gruss   Ralf  #h


----------



## loete1970 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@ mrburnes99

Wir waren im letzten Jahr am Öresjön im Oktober, den wir zuvor schon mal im Mai beangelt hatten. Die Voraussetzungen waren komplett anders, kaum Fisch beim Schleppen, die Hechte standen an den Schilffeldern/Rändern. Auch die Farben von blau-weiss/silber, schwarz-weiss war nicht mehr aktuell, Barsch- und Naturdekore waren am fängigsten.

@ Willi: Glückwunsch zu den Fängen und dem ersten Meter - ich hätte mich über die Zanderquote allerdings sehr gefreut...


----------



## Bronni (23. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Willi,

auch von mir ein dickes Petri zum ersten Meter-Hecht :vik:
ein Erlebnis, das Du so schnell nicht vergessen wirst.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (23. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Willi,
> 
> standen die noch genauso tief?


 
Denke ja, gefangen haben wir auf 5-6 Meter tiefe, aber hauptsächlich mitten im Freiwasser. Damit hatte ich aber auch gerechnet.
Nur die Fangzeiten haben mich etwas überrascht.
In den Stunden des Sonnenauf- bzw. Sonnenunterganges
ging so gut wie gar nichts |kopfkrat
Tagsüber war es am besten wobei man sagen konnte das es richtig enge Zeitfenster gab, wo die Fische gebissen haben, nicht nur auf unserem Boot, sondern auch bei meinen anderen Mitfahrern.
In den ersten beiden Tagen haben wir Mittagspause von 13-15 gemacht, an den darauffolgenden Tagen stellte sich heraus das wir diese Zeit besser zu angeln genutzt hätten.

@loete: Natürlich haben wir uns über die Zanderfänge auch sehr gefreut, leider waren nur wenige Ü60 mit dabei.

@ralf: da hast du Recht. Ich musste ja auch lange darauf warten, bzw. hin arbeiten. Letztes Ende gehört auch ne ordentliche Portion Glück dabei.
Aber auch die anderen Hechte die ich fangen konnte haben viel Spaß im Drill gemacht.

Danke an alle die mir zum Meter gratuliert haben :vik:


----------



## Chr1ng (24. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter #6 
Bei uns geht es morgen Nacht auch endlich wieder Richtung Schweden. Zum ersten Mal an den verbotenen See, ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was da so gehen wird. :q Werde versuchen ausführlich zu Berichten...


----------



## arcidosso (24. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Chr1ng,

 ich kann dich nur beneiden. Bleibe den hellen Tag draussen und lass dich vom Wind nicht vertreiben ( Schwimmweste nicht vergessen). Teile mir mal ganz kurz mit, wohin es dich verschlägt. 

 Fish on,  Udo -arcidosso-


----------



## Nelearts (24. September 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Chr1ng,

beneidenswert. Wäre jetzt auch schon wieder gerne dort.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und immer stramme Leine.
Bericht, wenn auch nur kurz, wäre toll.

Petri, Nelearts#6


----------



## mrburnes99 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Danke Gerhard! Du kennst ja meine Köderkiste, die hab ich noch erweitert   Ich habe Jerks und Wobbler für alle Tiefen in allen erdenklichen  Farben. Gummis sind auch genug an Board. Wir müssen nur noch den Fisch  finden. Nächsten Freitag geht es hoch, Samstag Früh sitze ich im Boot,  so viel ist sicher! Leider fehlst du dabei, dann wirds wohl mit dem  Meter nichts werden 

@Loete:
Barsch und grüne Dekore waren seit eh und je die Renner in diesem Gewässer. Der absolute Hechtkiller war aber, du wirst es schon erraten haben, Hechtdekor. Mittlerweile habe ich mind. 10 Wobbler in dem Dekor mit Lauftiefen bis zu 9m runter. Wir werden schon fangen. Fragt sich nur wo und wie viel


----------



## daniel_ (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*



Chr1ng schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum ersten Meter #6
> Bei uns geht es morgen Nacht auch endlich wieder Richtung Schweden. Zum ersten Mal an den verbotenen See, ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen was da so gehen wird. :q Werde versuchen ausführlich zu Berichten...



Und wie war es so?


----------



## Chr1ng (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Bericht ist in Arbeit, komme grade nur nicht allzu oft dazu.  Ich hoffe das ich am Wochenende mal n Stündchen Zeit habe.


----------



## mrburnes99 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Wir haben noch 2 Tage hier oben. Der Fisch steht tief ab 5m, einige große Schwärme gefunden und dort auch Hechte gezogen. Die Größen sind nicht so doll, max 65cm bei 14 Fischen. Der Bengel hat mit dem Rapala DD aus 7m einen 37er Barsch gezogen.

Heute regnets, aber wen stört das schon :vik:​


----------



## loete1970 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Uih, sieht sehr kalt aus.... Das letzt Bild gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## KVP (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Die anderen Bilder gefallen Dir nicht ?

Nachwuchs mit schönen Fischen ist doch was!

Gruß und Petri Heil  #h


----------



## gehawe (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Petri Heil - Thomas! Da beneide ich Euch.

Bei 14 Fischen nur 65cm? Seltsam.
Da würde ich auf größere Wobbler gehen. Mein Schnitt im Bellen ist so ca. 2-3 Halbstarke auf einen 70er oder besser. Das ist ein Fall für den Westin Deep Runner!

Viele Grüße und dickes Petri  #6

Gerhard


----------



## Nelearts (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

So, vielleicht etwas verfrüht bei dem Threat aber die erste Planung für 2016 steht. Haus ist gebucht für die ersten beiden Juni Wochen. Mag der Winter kommen, ich hab mein Ziel.
Noch wer da um diese Zeit?

#h


----------



## arcidosso (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Holger, nicht nur Du. Gebucht habe ich vom 04.06.-18.06.2015 und 10.09. - 24.09.2015.
 Ja, es ist der See, dessen Namen nicht genannt werden darf.

 Nur, wie überbrücke ich die lange Wartezeit ?
 Träumen, träumen. Equipment aufräumen, ausräumen und aufrüsten. 

 Viele Grüße und "fish on"#::a


----------



## Nelearts (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Udo,

super, dann klappt es ja diesmal im Juni vielleicht mit einem Treffen?
Mjöllknabben wäre eine gute Möglichkeit.
Haben versucht auf Borgön zu buchen, alles schon weg.
Also wieder Südwest.

Gruß,
Nelearts|wavey:


----------



## arcidosso (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Südwest ist immer eine gute Möglichkeit trotz der Begrenzung durch den NABU . Eine Maßnahme, die ich übrigens begrüße. 
 Ich bin wieder auf Sirk ...  . Fischchen und Bleikopf, dann klappt es auch mit dem großen Zander.
 Aber daueeeert zeitlich noch so lange.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hallo Kollegen,

  das ist zwar nicht sonderlich Zeitnah da ich Mitte September am Jällunden war, aber ich will meinen Bericht schreiben bevor das erlebte verblasst. Trotz all meiner Vorbehalte gegen den See hat es mich wieder an das Wasser gezogen, da ich mich dieses Mal so vorbereitet wie nie zuvor auf das Gewässer fühlte und für mich der Erfolg/ Misserfolg an diesem See inzwischen eine persönliche Sache geworden ist.
  Im Unterschied zu den vorherigen Reisen nach Schweden hatte ich dieses mal vor mein eigenes Boot mitzunehmen und mich nicht auf die Leihschalen vor Ort verlassen zu müssen. Da das Boot auch mit einem Heckmotor versehen ist, war diesmal von Anfang klar, dass ich das Wasser mit einer bislang nie dagewesenen Effizienz befischen würde können. Punktgenaues Ankern, langsame Driftfahrten oder lediglich der Windverwehung auf den offenen Wasserflächen standzuhalten war nun technisch alles möglich.
  Die Anfahrt von Nürnberg nach Südschweden mit einem Bootsanhänger und max. 100km/h war zwar überaus langwierig, aber mit ausreichend Hörbüchern und Verpflegung an Bord eigentlich nur halb so nervig wie befürchtet. Ein kleiner Tipp bei der Wahl der Hörbücher: Besser nicht nur die in Mode liegenden skandinavischen mord- und Totschlagkrimis mitnehmen, da sich dies auf die Dauer  problematisch auf die Psyche und das Sicherheitsgefühl in den abgeschiedenen schwedischen Wäldern auswirkt.
  Vor Ort angekommen und nach dem mühsamen entladen des Autos entschied ich mich den ersten Angelnachmittag ausfallen zu lassen und trudelte stattdessen mit der Freundin und einer Flasche Sekt über den See. Das Echolot war natürlich an, so dass ich zumindest schon mal im Vorfeld den ein oder anderen Spot nach seinem Fischvorkommen prüfen konnte.
  Am folgenden Angeltag starteten wir mit einer ausgedehnten Schlepptour über den See um via Echolot noch mehr Informationen zu sammeln. Erstaunlicher Weise hatten wir bereits beim Schleppen einen ganz ansehnlichen Erfolg. Die Fangmaschine war ein Köder den meine Freundin aus der Köderbox mit der fachmännischen Bewertung „kuck der ist aber süß“ hervorholte und seit dem bis zu seinem Abriss in einem Unterwasserhindernis für stetig gute Fänge sorgte.
  Schnell stellte sich heraus, dass alle im Vorjahr erarbeiteten Köder- und Geheimtipps kein Cent mehr wert waren und die Fische auch diese Saison ein anders verhalten an den Tag legten als im Vorjahr. Das Vertikalfischen auf Zander mit Fireballjigs lief nicht sonderlich berauschend, die Bissfrequenz auf echte Fische war unterirdisch und auch die Beschaffung kleiner Köderfische war ein Drama für sich. Dafür fanden die Zander jedoch Gummifische ganz attraktiv, nicht vertikal sondern gejiggt. 
  Es dauerte nicht lange bis ich die Gewohnheiten der Zander am See für mich interpretiert hatte und auch in meinen Tagesablauf integrieren konnte. So stellte sich heraus dass die Zander keine Frühaufsteher waren, was mir sehr entgegen kam. Nein ehrlich, das ist kein Witz! Die Zander verließen am Abend gegen 20Uhr die Kanten und verschwanden in den flachen Buchten auf die Jagt. Morgens kehrten Sie von Ihren Streifzügen zurück und waren erstmals nur auf Ruhe bedacht. So konnte es vorkommen das man zwar direkt unter sich eine Meute voll Zander hatte, aber sie nicht zum Beißen bewegen konnte. Das passierte übrigens nicht nur morgens sondern auch bei Richtungswechsel des Windes, Luftdrückschwankungen und sonstigen fadenscheinigen Vorwänden die diese Fische nutzen um Migräne vorzutäuschen.
  Das Fischen auf Hecht und das auf Zander könnte an diesem See nicht unterschiedlicher ausfallen. Während man auf Zander mit Gummifisch die Kanten abklopft, musste ich für die Hechte größere Schlepptouren unternehmen. Das Spinnfischen in den Buchten ist nach wie vor eine Katastrophe. Auch das auslegen von Köderfischen in der Nacht war dieses Mal nicht sonderlich Erfolgreich, die zwei Zander welche dann zufällig in den 10 Angeltagen  hängen blieben waren nicht größer als 40cm. 
  Generell gibt es im See gemäß Echolot eine Vielzahl von Zander. Wir hatten in den 10 Angeltagen mehr als 65 von den Bengels am Haken, wobei die Durchschnittsgröße dieser Fische im Allgemeinen bei ca. 40- 45cm lag. Einen Ausnahmezander von 75cm konnten wir an einem stürmischen Vormittag überlisten, an dem sonst kein anderer Zander an den Haken ging. Fische mit 50- 60cm absolute Rarität.
  Nach Rücksprache mit den Einheimischen Anglern war von allen Seiten die Frustration über die Besiedelung des Sees mit Zandern zu hören. Diese kleinen Räuber haben nicht nur den Hecht verdrängt sondern sind derart gefräßig dass auch die Fänge von kleinen Köderfischen gemäß der Einheimischen drastisch zurückgehen.  Nach Ihrer Aussage gäbe es ein regionales Weißfischgericht was sie inzwischen mangels Weißfischen kaum noch machen können.
  Aus anglerischer Sicht war das Zanderangeln einige Tage lang ganz amüsant, aber da die Hechte den Gummifischen konsequent fernblieben war der gewünschte Großhecht bestimmt nicht an den Zanderstellen zu vermuten, so dass ich Stundenlang über den See schleppte.
  Das ist an diesem See übrigens gar nicht so leicht, da die ständigen Tiefenwechsel und die damit verbundenen Köderwechsel einen stets in Bewegung halten. Hechte waren von 1,5m bis 6m vertreten, doch leider sehr häufig auch nicht größer als 40cm. Die Einheimischen erklärten mir dass dieser See regional nicht für sonderlich große Fische bekannt sei, und auch hier der ewige Verweis auf den Bolmen.
  Zum Glück konnte ich diesmal einen schönen Schlepphecht mit 90cm verhaften welcher nach einigen Bildern gleich wieder in sein Element entlassen wurde.
  Generell haben wir nur die zwei oben erwähnten Köderfischzander auf die Schuppen gelegt da diese unheilbar geschluckt hatten. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen dass das feurige Chili Con Carne meiner Freundin in der kalten und windigen Natur besser passte als das Zanderfilet mit Weißwein auch wenn das ja mal ein absolutes Pflichtessen ist.  
  Für meine Teil ziehe ich das Fazit dass das fischen vom eigenen (kontrollierten) Boot für mich den Fangunterschied zu den anderen Malen davor gemacht hat. Ob ich wieder an den See fahre halte ich mir dieses Mal offen, auf jeden Fall war es wie immer ein schöner Urlaub in Schweden!


----------



## arcidosso (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Hej Franken-Fisch, 
 Deinen Bericht habe ich mit Genuss gelesen. Mann, die Krimis sind gut, da möchte ich nicht darauf verzichten. Angst haben diese mir nicht einjagen können. Zum Fischen : Ich kann bestätigen, dass es keinen Universalköder gibt. Heute blau, morgen rot, heute tief, morgen Mitteltiefe.Das ist das Ergebnis von vielen Jahren.  Was mich wundert, ist, dass Köderfische bei Dir so rar waren. An dem See, der nicht genannt werden darf, war das eventuell ein Tagesproblem aufgrund des Windes  und/oder hoheWellen, mehr aber nicht. Der Fangerfolg darauf war mehr als gut. Köderfische mit Bleikopf, das ist einfach und effektiv. Mit Gummifischen habe ich mich nie so recht anfreunden können, muss ich aber wohl bald mal tun. Es gab vor Jahren einen Castaic-Hype, der mich auch ergriff. Die Dinger waren wirklich gut, wurden aber in Schweden regelmäßig zerlegt. Das wurde mir dann zu teuer. Ich stieg dann um auf den o.a. Köderfisch. Den Zeitfaktor kann ich bestätigen. Der frühe Vogel fing fast nie den Wurm. Ab Mittags bis in die frühen Abendstunden, das waren die Fangzeiten. Übrigens, Köderfisch unter der Pose, uralt, funktioniert aber immer noch. Bei mir gingen darauf Hecht,Zander, Barsch und Aal. Die, und das ist auch ein Tatsache, wurden allerdings in den letzten Jahren immer kleiner. Ich sehe als Hauptursache dafür die Netzfischerei und die vielen Kormorane an, den oftmals war ich allein in meinem Sichtbereich. 
 Trotzdem, ich warte schon auf den kommenden Start in 2016.
 Frohes Fest 2015


----------



## daniel_ (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht. Hat Spass gemacht den zu lesen und steigert meine Vorfreude auf 2016.

VG


----------



## loete1970 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Supi Franken Fisch, endlich mal wieder ein Bericht - besten Dank! Bezgl. der Köderwahl/-farben kann ich arcidosso auch zustimmen. Ausnahme war der Östra, hier haben wir mit den gleichen Farben gefangen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Sehr schöner Bericht und genauso schön zu lesen das noch einer seine bessere Hälfte zum Fischen begeistern konnte #6 !
Da gestaltet sich die Urlaubsplanung doch gleich wesentlich einfacher :q .
Ja ja , so ist das , heute so und morgen wieder ganz anders !!
Vor Ort im Angelladen neue Info´s abholen , neue Köder probieren und suchen , probieren und testen!
Das macht doch den Reiz aus und drum wird es auch nie langweilig .


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

@arcidosso,

 Ja das mit den Köderfischen war schon eine harte Nummer.
  Jeden Morgen nach dem Weckerklingeln bin ich in die Jogginghose und Gummistiefel gesprungen und bin voller Vorfreude an die zwei Räusen die ich ausgelegt hatte gewatschelt. Drinnen fand ich im Schnitt leider immer nur vereinzelt Köderfische, meist über 20cm, einmal einen Brachsen über 40cm und sogar mal einen Hecht.
  Die Köfis die ich zum jiggen verwende, Größe 8- 10cm waren nicht herzubringen. Natürlich war mir meine Zeit zum Stippen zu schade aber nur so konnte ich dann eine Hand voll Fischchen in brauchbarer Größe fangen.
  Das Ergebnis am Wasser mit diesem Köder hat die Mühe aber nicht entlohnt. Ich dachte wirklich das die Köfis am Fireballjig die Zander mehr reizen würden als ein gejiggter Gummi aber dem war dieses Jahr nicht so. Auch an der Toten Rute hätte ein Stück Schuhsohle keinen schlechteren Schnitt machen können als ein Köderfisch über Grund.
  Was die ausgelegten Köderfische über Nacht anging war ich um ehrlich zu sein vermutlich nicht konsequent genug. Ich habe die Köder meist nur im knietiefen Wasser angeboten was in den vorhergehenden Jahren immer funktioniert hat aber ich war heuer einfach zu faul zum Experimentieren. Nach einem Tag auf dem Wasser ist man froh wenn man erst mal entspannt einen Jagertee auf der Veranda zu einem Mankellkrimi trinkt und muss sich schon aufraffen danach noch so ein kleines Wesen zu lynchen und in der Finsternis super toll zu präsentieren. Meist war das eher so ein „Zack raus damit und auf zum nächsten Jagertee“
  Ich sags euch, ich kann es kaum erwarten 2016 wieder in Schweden aufzulaufen und natürlich wieder mit dem eigenen Boot


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Ja so ist das . Wenn man den ganzen Tag auf dem See war fällt es sehr schwer sich Abends aufzuraffen um noch zu experimentieren oder gezielt Neues auszuprobieren.
Da freut man sich auf den Feierabend , ein kühles Bierchen und auf hochgelegte Beine im Sessel !
Wir finden das genau diese Ruhe genauso zum Urlaub gehört wie das intensive Fischen den ganzen Tag über .
Es gibt nichts schöneres als den Tag mit viel Ruhe und einem langen Blick über den See ausklingen zu lassen !!


----------



## loete1970 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwedenplaner 2015*

Genau Schwedenangler, bei uns ist es nicht viel anders. Wir verbringen aber auch mal gerne den Abend auf dem Boot, ankernd vor den Schilffeldern und präsentieren den Köfi an der Pose.


----------

